# Wii #0635 - Mario Kart (Europe)



## Costello (Apr 7, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0766^^

*We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or give links to places to find this ISO or you will be immediately banned.
More Information About This Release To Be Confirmed. Stay Tuned*


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

*THIS GAME DOES NOT CONTAIN IOS37! SO FREELOADER, TRUCHA IS FINE*

*THIS GAME WORKS ON ALL REGIONS

TO PLAY IT WITH NO ISSUES ON NON-PAL SYSTEMS, FIRST UPDATE TO IOS36 IF NECESSARY (through Brawl), REMOVE THE UPDATE FROM MARIO KART WII (Brickblocker), AND PLAY! If you do not have IOS36, you will get a blank screen.

PAL USERS CAN UPDATE SAFELY NO MATTER WHAT
NTSC-J/U USERS WILL GET DUAL CHANNELS AND/OR SEMIBRICK IF UPDATE IS RUN - SO USE BRICKBLOCKER

MARIO KART CHANNEL WILL NOT WORK ON NTSC-J/U CONSOLES.

THERE IS *NO* EXTRA PROTECTION ON THIS GAME BESIDES SMG PROTECTION. Miscellaneous problems are likely due to a bad burn/bad media.**
Refer to this thread for removal of SMG protection*

This game contains three partitions, the last of which contains the Mario Kart channel. If modified with a Trucha-like app (one that requires key.bin) the last one containing the Mario Kart channel may be removed. Therefore the Mario Kart channel will not install with some modified discs.

Because it has three partitions, the clean ISO cannot be opened by Trucha due to a bug.

The Mario Kart channel may install on NTSC-U/J consoles, but it will NOT run because it has region encoding. Please do not attempt to install it. Besides, *the channel is only there for convenience, all its features can be accessed within the game.* 

Online is a bit buggy right now due to Nintendo's servers. If you get an error code, try again later.

15% trick _should_ work - but it's HIGHLY recommended you use Brawl to update to IOS36 then Brickblock this game instead. IOS36 is not available in the online Wii System Update.

*This information does not necessarily hold true for the NTSC-U version of the game. Please wait for more details after it releases.*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Holy crap, it's out! And it's not an April Fools joke either! Now this is question: Does it work on NTSC


----------



## blueskies (Apr 7, 2008)

really??  woohoo!


----------



## Costello (Apr 7, 2008)

NFO & more info will follow. 
Stay tuned.

Edit: there. It's all up now!


----------



## JPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Costello's first Wii release post?

Yay fo' you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks good; I'll probably end up buying it.


----------



## aligborat69 (Apr 7, 2008)

BOOOYAKASHA!

USA 0-1 UK


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice. i know a lot of people are excited.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

wont it be hard to play without the steering wheel that comes with it anyway?


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Apr 7, 2008)

The question is.... does it have an update on it? That renders trucha useless?


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 7, 2008)

Wowie, that was unexpected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in b4 flood

I guess I'll install the firmware update on my bro's Wii and keep the old one on mine...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> wont it be hard to play without the steering wheel that comes with it anyway?


Its only a shell and according to reviews and previews is the worst way to play this game with.


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> wont it be hard to play without the steering wheel that comes with it anyway?



Erm...the wheel doesn't make the game easier.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

SomeGuyGG said:
			
		

> The question is.... does it have an update on it? That renders trucha useless?


That DOES seem to be the pressing question.

Well, it is a PAL release, and IOS37 is not out in PAL yet so...


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

coolbho3000 is correct



			
				SomeGuyGG said:
			
		

> The question is.... does it have an update on it? That renders trucha useless?




ISO37 isn't even out in Europe so this will not have the update which disables trucha and the freeloader.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 7, 2008)

*dons poncho and clutches the rail*


----------



## Costello (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> wont it be hard to play without the steering wheel that comes with it anyway?



It's just a wiimote add-on, that makes it easier. 
I heard you can also play with a classic GCN controller!


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, didn't even know it was out this week >.>


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 7, 2008)

Bricks were shat!

in b4 "Does it work on NTSC"..


----------



## maxpouliot (Apr 7, 2008)

It better work on NTSC!!!!


----------



## godsakes (Apr 7, 2008)

can anyone confirm if it's got the ISO37 update/activation


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii Remote, Wii Wheel, Wii Remote+Nunchuk, Classic Controller & GameCube Controller.

Classic & GameCube won't allow you to do some stunts apparently.


----------



## Costello (Apr 7, 2008)

BTW, I don't think the boxart I used was the proper one. I could only find this one, and the one with the steering wheel on the background.
If you find the proper boxart, please post it. Thanks.


----------



## gEist (Apr 7, 2008)

still not up, so ask in 1h


----------



## monnick (Apr 7, 2008)

Any1 spotted it on newsgroups or torrentsite already? Can't find it and can't wait to play!!!


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

EDIT: Dam you Hadrian. You quick as lighting.


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 7, 2008)

Woot, nice leak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Filename anyone ?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

102 are reading this topic .... and growing!

Waiting for this to propagate.


----------



## gEist (Apr 7, 2008)

m-mkwii ,)


----------



## mempoh (Apr 7, 2008)

still searching...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

dangg. its gonna be a huge buzz around here!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

lol people keep repeating what I say.


----------



## Kraton (Apr 7, 2008)

Wohoo! I have been waiting for this


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

whew look at the amount of people reading this topic


----------



## dydy (Apr 7, 2008)

DiNo29 said:
			
		

> Woot, nice leak
> 
> 
> 
> ...




m-mkwii


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> lol people keep repeating what I say.




We all just wanna be you hadrain....


----------



## Chinman (Apr 7, 2008)

its not surprising, now no more trux xtremez type games please


----------



## JPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> BTW, I don't think the boxart I used was the proper one. I could only find this one, and the one with the steering wheel on the background.
> If you find the proper boxart, please post it. Thanks.
> 
> Gotcha homeboy
> ...


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 7, 2008)

finally its out, grabbing now


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> More Information About This Release To Be Confirmed. Stay Tuned



What "more info"?


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 7, 2008)

metroid_phobia said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it´s using ios37 and so on.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> wont it be hard to play without the steering wheel that comes with it anyway?



I have a wheel ... many people do ... 3rd party wheels have been out for ages.


----------



## flobo (Apr 7, 2008)

According to a french forum, if you do the update, freeloader does not work anymore. But if you update the selective way with the freeloader, it does still work but you have no online.


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

flobo said:
			
		

> According to a french forum, if you do the update, freeloader does not work anymore. But if you update the selective way with the freeloader, it does still work but you have no online.
> 
> This is for Americans right?
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=815...p;#entry1073244


----------



## buggy (Apr 7, 2008)

wow, this is unexpected, I hope the PAL version isn't inferior to the NTSC


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 7, 2008)

buggy said:
			
		

> wow, this is unexpected, I hope the PAL version isn't inferior to the NTSC


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

holy sheet! i thought this topic was a troll again ¬_¬ is this game a dvd9? or dvd5? does it have a update? and it's not on usenet right now either, i just looked.


----------



## flobo (Apr 7, 2008)

metroid_phobia said:
			
		

> flobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i meant, they updated with mario kart then tried the freeloader on their pal console. It didn't work anymore.
On yet ANOTHER pal console, they updated via selective way and freeloader does still work with us games.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

buggy said:
			
		

> wow, this is unexpected, I hope the PAL version isn't inferior to the NTSC



There is no difference ... why would there be?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

buggy said:
			
		

> wow, this is unexpected, I hope the PAL version isn't inferior to the NTSC








Why would it be inferior? It should be exactly the same but in NTSC and maybe without some languages.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

BOOM!

Just started being sent to mah boks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Being me FTW!


----------



## Neko (Apr 7, 2008)

Got infos from a pretty trustwhorty source :

It's DVD5 , hasn't got IOS37 and has got the newest update in it. (He couldn't tell me if it was 3.2E or 3.15E though)
Also this is the full retail version , ripped and uploaded.


----------



## joey2008 (Apr 7, 2008)

has anyone got it already, I can't find it


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Yup ... DVD5, no update beyond 3.2E.


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

*Can we all just a agree is does NOT have ISO37 and the update is only 3.2e which is the current one in Europe (that small wiiware update)?*



			
				jalaneme said:
			
		

> holy sheet! i thought this topic was a troll again ¬_¬ is this game a dvd9? or dvd5? does it have a update? and it's not on usenet right now either, i just looked.
> 
> DVD5, 3.2e update (NOT ISO37)
> 
> ...



False informations IMO.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Got infos from a pretty trustwhorty source :
> 
> It's DVD5 , hasn't got IOS37 and has got the newest update in it. (He couldn't tell me if it was 3.2E or 3.15E though)
> Also this is the full retail version , ripped and uploaded.



ah cool, newest update would be 3.2E then right? i already have that.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

YES!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finaly!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

I shall be playing this soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seedi boks ftw!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> buggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it would be in 576p in PAL. Higher resolution.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flobo (Apr 7, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, pal is 576i,480i or 480p.


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

lol 5 pages already....mainly people ranting about ISO37 and updates



			
				jalaneme said:
			
		

> Dominik93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know you are asking Dominik93 but yes that is correct.


----------



## sp7693 (Apr 7, 2008)

Its been on my site for half n hour now, 2 seeds n 40+ leechers

btw - if it contains 3.2e we're all safe right?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if 576p applies to widescreen too.


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

sp7693 said:
			
		

> btw - if it contains 3.2e we're all safe right?



*YES!*


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes and i just found a Usenet account ^^


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

...or we could have just patched it with Waninkoko's tools...


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

can't find it on usenet though...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

it's on usenet now get leeching guys!!!

edit: the file size is only over 400mb is that right? it should be around 3.9gb at least.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

gitkua said:
			
		

> can't find it on usenet though...


Me neither


----------



## TehLink (Apr 7, 2008)

Won't we be able to just cut out the update with Trucha, for us using NTSC consoles?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2008)

gitkua said:
			
		

> can't find it on usenet though...


I've found it, but it's still incomplete. Only 444mb, for now. It's on a.b.x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can post the Group, right? If not, mods please edit


----------



## gjac1 (Apr 7, 2008)

almost complete on a.b.boneless


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> it's on usenet now get leeching guys!!!


Are you sure you're not looking at the fake Wiierd released?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> gitkua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed.
Lets just hope its finnished soon


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

I will, possibly, and only after it has finished at my end, and I have tested it, give out FTP details for some folks to grab it from my box.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I will, possibly, and only after it has finished at my end, and I have tested it, give out FTP details for some folks to grab it from my box.


Would be nice


----------



## coolbgdog (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> gitkua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slightlyaskew (Apr 7, 2008)

Nothing showing up yet on my nzb type site...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not looking at the fake Wiierd released?
> 
> nope it says "Mario_Kart_PAL_WII-MOMENT" in the filename.
> 
> ...



same here but it says it's 100% complete what gives?


----------



## djxxx (Apr 7, 2008)

I`ve just got in from work and have found it straight away on NG.....Just started on a.b.x


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

slightlyaskew said:
			
		

> Nothing showing up yet on my nzb type site...


Well only 444mb is uploaded...


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm downloading 5% right now, good speeds.

Will test on NTSC when done...

If anybody else has an NTSC, I'd appreciate the results


----------



## TehLink (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm also downloading, and have NTSC, so I will post results for it after I'm done.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> I'm downloading 5% right now, good speeds.
> 
> Will test on NTSC when done...
> 
> If anybody else has an NTSC, I'd appreciate the results


The whole game or just the 444MB uploaded right now?


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 7, 2008)

Im still gonna buy it.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> slightlyaskew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah thats what i want to know why only 444mb? where is the rest as it says it's 100% complete :S unless it's compressed in a 400mb file?

edit: another one is getting uploaded it's the full size, 93% complete.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> slightlyaskew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's getting completed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now it's at 1.3gb.

EDIT: Two new releases on a.b.boneless... One of them it's at 94%... 3.3gb !


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Is the "! ! ! - Mario_Kart_PAL_WII-MOMENT - ! ! ! - PEOPLE THINK LAMERS" real?

Its just posted a few minnuts ago.


----------



## Timmyhawky (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it's fake... We will find out soon


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Some shit just compresses well ... Heavenly Guardian on the PS2 was 1.5gb, but compressed to under 40mb.


----------



## sp7693 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mario Kart PAL Wii-MOMENT (scene) Seeds - 3 Leechers - 143

Keeps Changing, Been On My Site For Half An Hour


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

1.3 gig @ a.b.x right now! via newzleech.com


----------



## Shinster (Apr 7, 2008)

This  game will spawn a Mario Kart Channel in the Wii menu, right? Ooh boy, that could potentially brick/semibrick a console in the wrong region. 

Or not. XD


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

The 444mb post is now 1.3gb and some files are still being uploaded.


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 7, 2008)

ZOMG!!!
IT'S MARIO KART T^T !!
ahh good 16 online players action


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Is the "! ! ! - Mario_Kart_PAL_WII-MOMENT - ! ! ! - PEOPLE THINK LAMERS" real?
> 
> Its just posted a few minnuts ago.



thats what i want to know...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Rock1Z said:
			
		

> ZOMG!!!
> IT'S MARIO KART T^T !!
> ahh good *12* online players action




fix'd


----------



## damon666 (Apr 7, 2008)

finally a reason to grab the last missing console in my collection . 

good job moment


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

lol just leave it for a while to upload now, and why did you put that it's only 12?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Downloading from A.B.B at 750KBps. Yes!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> lol just leave it for a while to upload now, and why did you put that it's only 12?



Cos they advertise it as 12-player online multiplayer.


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (Apr 7, 2008)

3 Dutch guys racing it to usenet...who will be first?


----------



## helba (Apr 7, 2008)

3.3 gigs on usenet, uploader will be done in 50 mins or so.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

[-MojoJojo- said:
			
		

> ]
> 3 Dutch guys racing it to usenet...who will be first?


Haha the biggist Mario Kart Race


----------



## Chosen_One (Apr 7, 2008)

Just look in a.b.bonless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now i think the usenet servers are gonna explode ;D

by the way i'm the new guy from germany


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

leechnow will be first, downloading the first parts @ 1,6 mb/s right now! [email protected]!


----------



## Sicklinker (Apr 7, 2008)

helba said:
			
		

> 3.3 gigs on usenet, uploader will be done in 50 mins or so.



the "itsreal" guy won


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see, still it's a lot online though.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

helba said:
			
		

> 3.3 gigs on usenet, uploader will be done in 50 mins or so.


Less than 50 mins.
Right now its 3.3Gb after 1 Hour. So it would be finished in like 20 minnuts


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, it is.

I'll be most interested in seeing how bikes compare to karts.


----------



## Shuny (Apr 7, 2008)

Does it install teh IOS37 ? Does it work on NTSC ?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

ITS REAL POST IS FINISHED 100%!


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

the "people think lamers" thing is done @ binsearch.info


----------



## Shuny (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> ITS REAL POST IS FINISHED 100%!


Yeah I'm downloading his work


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me2. Lets hope its not a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT* Nice 400KB/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Full speed for me ^^


----------



## shark1987 (Apr 7, 2008)

sweet, i'm gonna go buy some dvd-r's and get a key made and by the time I get back it'll be ready to be burned!!!


----------



## Jools07 (Apr 7, 2008)

Waiting for news on NTSC. Not available on the site I use yet anyway.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm downloading now, i should be finished in about 2 hours hopefully.


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

ready for burn in half an hour


----------



## Prime (Apr 7, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Does it install teh IOS37?



NO!


----------



## HoiHman (Apr 7, 2008)

So how great is the risk of having a update in Mario Kart Wii, that detects my wii-key or somehow fucks up the wii so that no back ups can be played at all?

I've a pal wii.

Want to play this game really bad but don't want to risk any update problems with the wii.

I'm running 3.2e on Pal en wiikey 1.9G


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Usenet download suddenly stopped. 0KB/s

EDIT: Back and faster than ever.

EDIT: POST NUMBER 1000!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Grr i got 2 parts now.. Both with CRC missmatch


----------



## berlinka (Apr 7, 2008)

Am I the only one who's downloading this from a Torrent site? (6 hrs to go)


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's downloading this from a Torrent site? (6 hrs to go)


Nah. But all us other likes usenet more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






3/3 Parts all corrupted -.- Unlucky me?


----------



## Killakae (Apr 7, 2008)

its 6hrs on usenet for me... why does it have to be slow today of all days?


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 7, 2008)

gitkua said:
			
		

> 1.3 gig @ a.b.x right now! via newzleech.com



thanks you sir!


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As soon as I find a freebie NNTP I'll be happy.. uncomfortable giving away credit card details!


----------



## HoiHman (Apr 7, 2008)

Downloading at 1400 kb/s 

Will be done in 45 minutes. 

Please will some give me feeback on the updates on the game before then ?

I'm using a Pal wii with wii key and don't want to mess up beeing able to play all the other backups i have.


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

Ugh... the graphix are dick ugly.  I didn't expect alot, but this is just inexcusable.


----------



## gjac1 (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have got the first 43 parts and none are corrupt so far...i am using powerusenet


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

432 User(s) are reading this topic (256 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)

rofl


----------



## Temptastic (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, this was certainly a surprise...

Hopefully this is legitimate, hmm?


----------



## Jax (Apr 7, 2008)

I can assume this game has the same protection of SMG and SSBB (the 001 error)?


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (Apr 7, 2008)

Seems like ItsReal won this time from FTA and Unknowns


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Now im pissed off!

4/4 Parts all got CRC mismatch!


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 7, 2008)

30 mins, then il run wii update remover , region free and test.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

HoiHman said:
			
		

> Downloading at 1400 kb/s
> 
> Will be done in 45 minutes.



can we swap internet connection please   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: u have kb/s when i use KB/s :S ah well.


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Ugh... the graphix are dick ugly.  I didn't expect alot, but this is just inexcusable.



yeppo.. and its easier game

Ive never liked mario kart that much.. snes amazing.. n64 ok.. ds good... gamecube poop.. wii so far pooper


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Why keeps every part i download getting CRC mismatch???


----------



## ben_r_ (Apr 7, 2008)

Well arent you PAL guys lucky this time!


----------



## berlinka (Apr 7, 2008)

Right now it's around 250 kb/s. on my favorite Private torrentsite. And it says 4 Hours to go. So there you go all you Usenet fanboys


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Now im pissed off!
> 
> 4/4 Parts all got CRC mismatch!



you probably download the files when they were still uploading? also you should wait till the download is finished and let the pars repair the archive.

bah! i've been traffic shaped from my ISP, it won't be done till late this evening now


----------



## awofadeju (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks 4 the release but im worried 4 us owners that dnt have a pal wii..acording 2 ign this installs a mario kart wii channel..since its not a usa or jap release..wont this brick our consoles if its not pal? =/


----------



## platty (Apr 7, 2008)

Oooh 50 mins left


----------



## gjac1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Either the LAMERS one off a.b.b is fake or its something else because it causes trucha to crash....


----------



## timmey2 (Apr 7, 2008)

30 minutes left to burn


----------



## jespertje (Apr 7, 2008)

90 minutes for me....


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im downloading the "its real" one and now i got 6 parts all with CRC mismatch


----------



## godsakes (Apr 7, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think there are any pars with this upload


----------



## roms (Apr 7, 2008)

intresting to know all the problems, crc errors etc from usenet.. exactly what parts are damaged and so on.. 

but even more intresting to know about the game the subject suggests...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

godsakes said:
			
		

> i don't think there are any pars with this upload



yeah ur right, there is no pars :S


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

7 Bad now!!!
Btw why does it allways slow down just at the end and then it gets the last piece.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 7, 2008)

awofadeju said:
			
		

> Thanks 4 the release but im worried 4 us owners that dnt have a pal wii..acording 2 ign this installs a mario kart wii channel..since its not a usa or jap release..wont this brick our consoles if its not pal? =/


Updates install channels and they don't brick our wiis... unless you include "semi-bricks" but I highly doubt that's a channel issue...


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 7, 2008)

No pars means fail...


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Pars are added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe its my lucky day.


----------



## sp7693 (Apr 7, 2008)

My friends are reporting speeds over 2mB/s at my site


----------



## gjac1 (Apr 7, 2008)

No one else concerned that this doesnt open in trucha ??

I have a chip that cant be updated so i need to extract the main.dol file and patch the drive check error but i cant.....


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (Apr 7, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Either the LAMERS one off a.b.b is fake or its something else because it causes trucha to crash....


Don't think it's fake. This guy posts a lot of things for the Dutch FTD community...


----------



## awofadeju (Apr 7, 2008)

AshuraZero said:
			
		

> awofadeju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So your sure a pal chanel wont affect my jap wii in anyway?


----------



## Special2k (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you see IOS37? No? Right, there is no in the iso.
Opened in Wiiscrubber:





Special2k


----------



## SkH (Apr 7, 2008)

Yay finally a nice early release!! ^^

But won't Nintendo will be angry when they see that their Mario kart Wii servers are being used too early? (So that they will find out that it's got leaked...?)

EDIT: What is a "PAR"?


----------



## burntoutashes (Apr 7, 2008)

It is on rapidshare already for those with an account, check gulli or reloaded


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> No pars means fail...



i just checked usent now and there has been pars uploaded so if anyone is having problem with the iso just download the pars.


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Pars are added
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problems here with downloading. Maybe your (pay)server isn't quite as fast with updating? No CRC errors here and PARS are all there


----------



## finite (Apr 7, 2008)

No CRC probs here either..running 3 usenet servers all set at the same priority (which is sub optimal if there are CRC errors).


----------



## gjac1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I managed to open the iso in WiiScrubber and extract the main.dol file so all is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone wants to know, the drive check fix is located at 0x15F6C03 , change the 0C to 04

Time to start karting


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

burntoutashes said:
			
		

> It is on rapidshare already for those with an account, check gulli or reloaded


Thanks for the tip


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Screw this even the par files are killed >:[

Using rapidshare instead.


----------



## roms (Apr 7, 2008)

gjac1: is the check in main.dol?

and did you manage to get it running.. perhaps you're burning dvd right now... hehe


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

...I went to reloaded and it wont download the torrent from there.
Why?

Also, the second post on the Mario Kart thread at Reloaded says "IOS37 INCLUDED, DO NOT DO DISC UPDATE."


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm on one of my sites for getting the stuff they said it contains the IOS37... Better check it out.


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

on public trackers now


----------



## Alerek (Apr 7, 2008)

Joy. My latest addiction is here early! 

So with the channels, will I get duplicates on a US wii?


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

FoulPlay said:
			
		

> ...I went to reloaded and it wont download the torrent from there.
> Why?
> 
> Also, the second post on the Mario Kart thread at Reloaded says "IOS37 INCLUDED, DO NOT DO DISC UPDATE."




Like I have been saying all along.. the store I went to on sunday was already on the latest firmware.. then it upgraded again.. could be anything...
but whats it matter.. truncha/regionfrii


----------



## Killakae (Apr 7, 2008)

can someone tell me what IOS37 is?


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 7, 2008)

It's not cause we Europeans didn't get the pre- iso37 thing that it doesn't sit in the iso, the could aswell included the whole thing in it hidden under some strange name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to trick you guys the could have renamed it IOS36xxx


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

AlerekNightfall said:
			
		

> Joy. My latest addiction is here early!
> 
> So with the channels, will I get duplicates on a US wii?



it doesnt auto install... you have to ask it to in one of the menus.. can't remember which now


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

No problem, just use wii update remover(s) and then patch it to use IOS36 with waninkoko tool


----------



## Alerek (Apr 7, 2008)

poke50uk said:
			
		

> AlerekNightfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sir.


----------



## MelonSmasher (Apr 7, 2008)

1hour left !!!!!!!
I've a pal console so i could just update?


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

It's on Mininova now, but it's not downloading... :/


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

FoulPlay said:
			
		

> It's on Mininova now, but it's not downloading... :/



The tracker of this torrent requires registration
but they take ages to sdend a email XD


----------



## MelonSmasher (Apr 7, 2008)

woh!! usenet for life

but should i just update my console?


----------



## Alerek (Apr 7, 2008)

FoulPlay said:
			
		

> It's on Mininova now, but it's not downloading... :/



Follow Sinkheads guide to setting up usenet. Buy yourself a small block of download quota, and you'll download faster than you ever thought possible.

Assuming you have something better than 56k.


----------



## Julian017 (Apr 7, 2008)

Does this work on PAL...? Wait nvm lol.

Anyway has anyone tested it yet?


----------



## grant666uk (Apr 7, 2008)

So I have a pal Wii with a d2ckey in it. Do I just pop it in and play. I am at the latest wii version.


----------



## Shinster (Apr 7, 2008)

Downloading at BC.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

fuckduallayer said:
			
		

> 1hour left !!!!!!!
> I've a pal console so i could just update?
> If you want to risk IOS37, yes.
> 
> ...


You must be confusing me with someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have Pokesav guide, and Usenet referral link, but no Usenet guide.


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

burning it now... still no definite word on an update or not? I'm @ 3.2 currently


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

gitkua said:
			
		

> burning it now... still no definite word on an update or not? I'm @ 3.2 currently


Best hope for the scene is: Run the update, then use the duplicate channel remover to see which version of IOS you have after the update.


----------



## gjac1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sure that this has been said before but this runs on IOS36 , there is no IOS37 on the dvd


----------



## sp7693 (Apr 7, 2008)

nTorrents FTW - They Specialize In Wii Games - Faster Than BC & The Rest


----------



## Alerek (Apr 7, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> fuckduallayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i'm an idiot. post was edited properly. Saw your usenet news flag and I just got caught up in the moment.


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

Link to this guide? Can't be bothered fidgiting with files/settings/options for ages, I'm just back from a long trip from Liverpool to Scotland. X_x


----------



## dasfteg (Apr 7, 2008)

gitkua said:
			
		

> burning it now... still no definite word on an update or not? I'm @ 3.2 currently


open the iso with trucha, open the first partition/ROOT/sys and check if there is IOS37-64-v104X.wad.out.wad


----------



## Alerek (Apr 7, 2008)

FoulPlay said:
			
		

> Link to this guide? Can't be bothered fidgiting with files/settings/options for ages, I'm just back from a long trip from Liverpool to Scotland. X_x



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74109


----------



## gjac1 (Apr 7, 2008)

dasfteg said:
			
		

> gitkua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FOR THE 3RD TIME THERE IS NO IOS37 UPDATE....

I have opened the iso so i know for sure its not there....


----------



## Special2k (Apr 7, 2008)

And again the same picture as some posts before:




Don't read only the last page...


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

sp7693 said:
			
		

> nTorrents FTW - They Specialize In Wii Games - Faster Than BC & The Rest



nuts impossible to sign up


----------



## Harry Potthead (Apr 7, 2008)

Special2k said:
			
		

> And again the same picture as some posts before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Baby, yeah !!!! No fuckin IOS37


----------



## thegame16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Do I have to Update the WII console im still at 3.1


----------



## Jax (Apr 7, 2008)

sp7693 said:
			
		

> nTorrents FTW - They Specialize In Wii Games - Faster Than BC & The Rest



Yup!

When I don't find any rapidshares, this is where I get my Wii and GC games.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

thegame16 said:
			
		

> Do I have to Update the WII console im still at 3.1


If its a PAL Wii then its safe.
If its a US or JP Wii you will end with a simibrick.


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

Is there a way I wont have to pay for this?
I'm skint at the moment. :/


----------



## Knolli (Apr 7, 2008)

no ios37? great =)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Every public tracker in the world will have this, pretty soon.

Just wait for one of them.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Sich Rapidshare is suffering from Mario Kario Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got 100Kb/s with premium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways i just download 4 files each time.


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

Not long now until we have information if this works or not.

Questions:
Who has used the Duplicaited Channel Remover V2 and is downloading this?
Who has a Smash Bros Brawl Truha Signed Disc and is downloading this?

You people are the main testers, see if either your Wii Bricks or Brawl works still.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 7, 2008)

FoulPlay said:
			
		

> Is there a way I wont have to pay for this?
> I'm skint at the moment. :/



I've yet to see a good free usenet. Depeding on your connection, you can expect 1.25 meg/sec for your $5.


----------



## dydy (Apr 7, 2008)

NO IOS37 in mario kart Wii ?


----------



## spirited (Apr 7, 2008)

haha funny how in this thread the ntsc people are asking "does it work on ntsc???"


----------



## Kiok (Apr 7, 2008)

AHHH WTH HELL I was in school checking to see if it was leaked yet and it wasn't come home, something said go check gbatemp.net and what do i SEE: #0647 MARIO KART (EUROPLE)


Here comes the question that probaly has been posted 5 million times

DOES IT WORK ON NTSC-U ?

I already know its a yes, not even going to look for it.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Finaly we are going to see the "Does it work on NTSC" sentence ^^
I Hope this WONT work on NTSC! Both becurse of laq and becurse of US guys must also wait sometimes


----------



## Ryankn (Apr 7, 2008)

doesn't open in trucha for me either


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

Burn the damn thing! Burn it!
Make it work then upload it for us poor people!


----------



## Jax (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Finaly we are going to see the "Does it work on NTSC" sentence ^^
> I Hope this WONT work on NTSC! Both becurse of laq and becurse of US guys must also wait sometimes



Wow, you're mean!

Everyone has the right to play this game. You should blame NoE for the delays!


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got about an hour left on my download.  If no one has updated about the NTSC-U status by then, I'll do it.
If anyone felt like knowing, I'm running the latest and greatest Wiikey update and, obviously, US Wii.


----------



## Puxel (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm using an NTSC Wii, on version 3.2 with the extra channels from Brawl, I will do the english update first, but do I need to delete the duplicate channels?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes im evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is revange after we didn't get our New Blood


----------



## Drakar (Apr 7, 2008)

So ...Trucha doesn't open it ... how to extract the main.dol and replace it with the fixed one ( to remove 001 error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## masdeeper (Apr 7, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> sp7693 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some torrents sites are getting lots of rls before gbatemp..
Uploader  needs to have at least 1250KB/s...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sooner, faster, free and I never needed to ask myself if it was a fake.. :/


----------



## alucard_xs (Apr 7, 2008)

what about trying wiibrickblocker ?


----------



## Knolli (Apr 7, 2008)

Mh...seems the big question is still uncleared.

I think i'll put it on tomorrow, watching soccer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^^


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Apr 7, 2008)

Does this game have the "Error 001" drive chip detection? And if so, will the Generic Wii Patcher work on it?


----------



## champ2131 (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Finaly we are going to see the "Does it work on NTSC" sentence ^^
> I Hope this WONT work on NTSC! Both becurse of laq and becurse of US guys must also wait sometimes



Loser.....I'll bet ur always the 80th person to ask "Does this work on PAL?" on all NTSC releases.....


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

Puxel said:
			
		

> I'm using an NTSC Wii, on version 3.2 with the extra channels from Brawl, I will do the english update first, but do I need to delete the duplicate channels?



You may get another set of channels if you don't Brickblock it.


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

burned it, loaded up in Wii, icon shows up without update message... so NO UPDATE! I'm @ 3.2E


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone tell me theres a free download out there >_>
Very desperate for Mario Kart now... D:


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

SuicidalPigeon said:
			
		

> Does this game have the "Error 001" drive chip detection? And if so, will the Generic Wii Patcher work on it?


Offcourse it has the standart Error 001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But someone says that this wont work with traucha becurse it like Trauma center wont open.


----------



## Killakae (Apr 7, 2008)

wheres all the Guinea Pigs?

i need to know if i should be excited =)


----------



## flobo (Apr 7, 2008)

From what i've just read on the same french forum as before, (no idea if this is true).
Freeloader >> mario kart >> black screen
freeloader selective update  >> Game launches but no sound and no online.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

gitkua said:
			
		

> burned it, loaded up in Wii, icon shows up without update message... so NO UPDATE! I'm @ 3.2E



There is an update, but with the recent Wii update Nintendo has allowed folk who update their console via WiiConnect24 to bypass the duplicate update that comes on discs.  So yeah, there's and update, but you already had it.


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 7, 2008)

Just tried it. The game starts, didn't even ask me to update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PAL 3.2E on IOS36 (checked with channel remover v2)


----------



## maxpouliot (Apr 7, 2008)

Will it work on a US wii with the latest system update (i don't want duplicate channels)


----------



## Cyan (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so slow, I will play it only in 15H (my ISP is filtering now the newsgroup u_u. I'm at 70Ko max)

There isn't any IOS37, good.
Does it contain the new shop channel too ? I think the name's RVL-Shopping-v8.wad
Or will we need to update from the net to get it ?
I will see when I'll get it.


lucky you who can already play it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll join you tomorow !


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

If you all have it you can upload it now ;D
Show us some videos of everything working correctly, especially of Brawl (Trucha Signed) still working and Freeloader and Zelda Exploit and everything else still working for those worry warts.

I just need a free download now.. >_>
Anyone wanna hint to me where theres a FREE download?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Ill join Too tomorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				FoulPlay said:
			
		

> If you all have it you can upload it now ;D
> Show us some videos of everything working correctly, especially of Brawl (Trucha Signed) still working and Freeloader and Zelda Exploit and everything else still working for those worry warts.
> 
> I just need a free download now.. >_>
> Anyone wanna hint to me where theres a FREE download?


I will do!


----------



## Arwell (Apr 7, 2008)

There are problems with my .r28 .r30 and .r31 when getting the Itsreal release. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Kiok (Apr 7, 2008)

champ2131 said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pw3nd!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Dozens of sites have this now.


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

FoulPlay said:
			
		

> If you all have it you can upload it now ;D
> Show us some videos of everything working correctly, especially of Brawl (Trucha Signed) still working and Freeloader and Zelda Exploit and everything else still working for those worry warts.
> 
> I just need a free download now.. >_>
> Anyone wanna hint to me where theres a FREE download?



you tried torrent registrations? its not hard... just copy + paste the url given in the passworded torrents


----------



## jimmyjam (Apr 7, 2008)

i am dl'ing

Mario_Kart_PAL_WII-MOMENT - ! ! ! - PEOPLE THINK LAMERS - "m-mkwii.nfo"Itsreal 

newsgroup.  Is this confirmed good?


----------



## Kiok (Apr 7, 2008)

jimmyjam said:
			
		

> i am dl'ing
> 
> Mario_Kart_PAL_WII-MOMENT - ! ! ! - PEOPLE THINK LAMERS - "m-mkwii.nfo"Itsreal
> 
> newsgroup.  Is this confirmed good?



No actually some of the parts aren't working.


----------



## Sperion (Apr 7, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Right now it's around 250 kb/s. on my favorite Private torrentsite. And it says 4 Hours to go. So there you go all you Usenet fanboys




Usenet 1705 KB/s atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  5min left ^^


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG!!! Am I dreaming!!!


----------



## gEist (Apr 7, 2008)

Kiok said:
			
		

> jimmyjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




use the par's ? ...


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 7, 2008)

I just installed the Mario Kart Channel from the options menu.
Still on IOS36 and no problems whatsoever!


----------



## Drakar (Apr 7, 2008)

SuicidalPigeon said:
			
		

> Does this game have the "Error 001" drive chip detection? And if so, will the Generic Wii Patcher work on it?



Yes there is.
The generic Wii patcher works with all the game with 001 error , it automatically find and solve it.
But apparently trucha signer don't open this game ... so ... how to replace the main.dol with the fixed one and sign the iso ??


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

jimmyjam said:
			
		

> i am dl'ing
> 
> Mario_Kart_PAL_WII-MOMENT - ! ! ! - PEOPLE THINK LAMERS - "m-mkwii.nfo"Itsreal
> 
> newsgroup.  Is this confirmed good?


I downloaded that one, no corrupted files... all good


----------



## finite (Apr 7, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'm so slow, I will play it only in 15H (my ISP is filtering now the newsgroup u_u. I'm at 70Ko max)
> 
> There isn't any IOS37, good.
> Does it contain the new shop channel too ? I think the name's RVL-Shopping-v8.wad
> ...



Check your usenet provider for SSL connection support or switch to one that has it to get your speed back.


----------



## jimmyjam (Apr 7, 2008)

Kiok said:
			
		

> jimmyjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whaaaat?  i'm halfway through ffs!  Should i stop now?


----------



## Kiok (Apr 7, 2008)

Sperion said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats bullshit i use usenet and i only get around 350 kbs and its going to be finished in 2 HOURS. Does there happen to be ports that need to be opened for faster downloading speed?


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

maxpouliot said:
			
		

> Will it work on a US wii with the latest system update (i don't want duplicate channels)
> 
> ah music to my ears lol suffer fellow americans
> 
> ...



i'm downloading at 118KB/s and won't be finished for 9 hours my ISP is traffic shaping me right now, not bothered as i'm gonna have a soak in the bath soon.


----------



## Kiok (Apr 7, 2008)

jimmyjam said:
			
		

> Kiok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No! it maybe different for you


----------



## kedest (Apr 7, 2008)

ha such a great game and we get it first. take that USA lol


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

gEist said:
			
		

> Kiok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A surprisingly large amount of people don't use those. 
Lesson of the Day: Par Files are your friend!


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

Kiok said:
			
		

> Sperion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's no bullshit usenet N00B/// i use Eweka (dutch usenet provider) with a 20mbit adsl line... downloading with 1,7mb/s as well


----------



## jimmyjam (Apr 7, 2008)

Kiok said:
			
		

> jimmyjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i keep going.  There are no pars but maybe put up later if needed?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Got 7parts of 30parts ^^
I love my new prumium rapidshare


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Apr 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i use usenet and i only get around 350 kbs and its going to be finished in 2 HOURS. Does there happen to be ports that need to be opened for faster downloading speed?



It will depend on your ISP, Bandwidth and if your are subject to "traffic management". I can get 1300kbs - 1900kbs currently its on about 1400kbs with about 45mins left....BTW It's port 119 for usenet clients.... 

At last a reason to dust off my Wii!!!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

*Mario Kart Wii is the revenge of the PAL territories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Alerek (Apr 7, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> I just installed the Mario Kart Channel from the options menu.
> Still on IOS36 and no problems whatsoever!



Which wii are you running?


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 7, 2008)

Kiok said:
			
		

> Sperion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


350 kbs? are you using an analog modem?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get 6.8 mbs and got everything in about 15mins.


----------



## Knolli (Apr 7, 2008)

could someone definitely say, THAT it will work with

- 3.2E firmware (i think thats quite clear)
- wiikey 1.9s
- removed duplicate channels (waninoko's tool)

?


----------



## Puxel (Apr 7, 2008)

Eh, lets let them have this one. Europe doesn't even have an official brawl release date yet,


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> Kiok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not many people have a lightning internet connection like you.

Even with Usenet I only max out my connection @ 750kBPS, which is what I should be getting (6 megabit connection).


----------



## kedest (Apr 7, 2008)

downloading at 250KB/s. Crap that's slow


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

THe_ALYMEr said:
			
		

> It will depend on your ISP, Bandwidth and if your are subject to "traffic management". I can get 1300kbs - 1900kbs currently its on about 1400kbs with about 45mins left....BTW It's port 119 for usenet clients....
> 
> At last a reason to dust off my Wii!!!



yep, thats my default port 119, and i still get crappy speeds, its my ISP shaping me anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and what is your download speed in KB/s not kbs.


----------



## Kiok (Apr 7, 2008)

THe_ALYMEr said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks had the port on my router, but wasn't configured now that i have configured it seems to be going slower... wtf


----------



## Cyan (Apr 7, 2008)

finite said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm already in SSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tested many different ports too.
it's still caped to 20ko/s per threads since November last year. I'm not the only one in this case, some other people complain on the forums :/
I think they are filtering the protocol, not the port or the data.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

I got this at 2 MB/s ... the disc is burning, as I type this


----------



## Jools07 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm an NTSC user with the .iso fully downloaded. I normally just run RegionFrii on PAL downloads but is there anything else I should do before testing? ie. what's this: removed duplicate channels (waninoko's tool)

Hopefully I can report back soon...


----------



## alanchiz (Apr 7, 2008)

FoulPlay said:
			
		

> I just need a free download now.. >_>
> Anyone wanna hint to me where theres a FREE download?



Since you're a fellow scot - theres a free 3 day trial for hitnews (Usenet provider) going on (Assuming youve never used it before). Dont think it asks for Credit card details, but even if it does, you can use fake ones - you just need a real e-mail address.
Try that out and you should find it easily enough.

hXXp://www.hitnews.eu/english/damage.html


----------



## Alerek (Apr 7, 2008)

So I can expect to have two wii shop channels when I play this on my NTSC-U wii?

Joy, my 100th post.....again.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 7, 2008)

No use. Unmodded Wii here. I should be able to run Twilight Hack from the front SD, slot, but that's about it! ISOs won't do me any good...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> I'm an NTSC user with the .iso fully downloaded. I normally just run RegionFrii on PAL downloads but is there anything else I should do before testing? ie. what's this: removed duplicate channels (waninoko's tool)
> 
> Hopefully I can report back soon...



FreeLoader, perhaps? It blocks updates.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> I'm an NTSC user with the .iso fully downloaded. I normally just run RegionFrii on PAL downloads but is there anything else I should do before testing? ie. what's this: removed duplicate channels (waninoko's tool)
> 
> Hopefully I can report back soon...



The game has the 3.2E update, and since you're an NTSC Wii owner, I'd suggest using the BrickBlocker tool.


----------



## Ling-Ling (Apr 7, 2008)

okay just to be sure:
The game doesn't include IOS37, right? Did anyone do the update and checked whether his trucha signed games are still executable?


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (Apr 7, 2008)

gitkua said:
			
		

> Kiok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that with 1,3mb/sec (also Eweka which is a payed Usenet provider). The lower speed is because of the distance (2,7km).


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

No ... for the zillionth time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... no IOS37 ... IOS37 is currently US only ... this game went gold *before* the IOS37 update hit the US.


----------



## Nio (Apr 7, 2008)

I am doing rapidshare and I only got about 300 kb/s ... which means this gona take like 4 more hours or what so ever .. ....

I hope its good .... double dash on GC really sucked!!!


----------



## feaks (Apr 7, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> I just installed the Mario Kart Channel from the options menu.
> Still on IOS36 and no problems whatsoever!




Still on IOS36 means that freeloader/trucha signer still works right ? (I'v read all other pages but I just wanna clear this up for me)
I have a Pal Wii 3.2, wiikey 1.9s if I update with the disc directly without any modifications freeloader/trucha will keep working ?
I will report back if i have confirmation*s* on this.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

What's the big deal with IOS37?
I have the most recent US firmware and I'm still able to play Trucha Signed games.


----------



## Ryankn (Apr 7, 2008)

I can confirm it doesn't ask for an update when starting the game - PAL Wii on 3.2E


----------



## Arwell (Apr 7, 2008)

To the people saying there is a problem with the Itsreal newsgroup release, how can that be fixed? part 28, 30 and 31 wont download for me, they have errors


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Apr 7, 2008)

Can someone please check if it opens in Trucha Signer? Or if it is patchable with the Wii Generic Patcher? 
Cheers


----------



## Jools07 (Apr 7, 2008)

CaptainDreadful said:
			
		

> The game has the 3.2E update, and since you're an NTSC Wii owner, I'd suggest using the BrickBlocker tool.



Thanks, I think I have that already. So RegionFrii, Brick Blocker and then it's go time?


----------



## finite (Apr 7, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> THe_ALYMEr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your provider offers alternate ports or SSL use that. Port 8080 was an improvement, but I'm using SSL now with a different provider for my lines full speed.


----------



## Jokiz (Apr 7, 2008)

So there is no update?
No risk of getting ISO37 update? Don't want to lose my precious Trucha Signed disc's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pal Wii here 3.2E
Wiikey 1.9g


----------



## beauchampy (Apr 7, 2008)

Arwell said:
			
		

> To the people saying there is a problem with the Itsreal newsgroup release, how can that be fixed? part 28, 30 and 31 wont download for me, they have errors



download the pars and use them to repair the archives.

if there are pars...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> CaptainDreadful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes , or , don't alter the rom at all, before burning it, and use FreeLoader ... either way should give you the same result.


----------



## Shuny (Apr 7, 2008)

I downloaded Itsreal release and it has par but you don't need it, pars aren't corrupted.


----------



## Knolli (Apr 7, 2008)

so all the people here as well as some people in a german forum say that nothing what might come or not come with this game will affect your wii


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Jokiz said:
			
		

> So there is no update?
> No risk of getting ISO37 update? Don't want to lose my precious Trucha Signed disc's
> 
> 
> ...



Read what others have posted ... this has been covered enough times now ... all the info you need is already in this thread.


----------



## Rulza (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty fun game, the course design i excellent


----------



## Jokiz (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Jokiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I'm sorry dude, I don't feel like reading through 20 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can anyone please be an angel and just tell me?


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Apr 7, 2008)

Jokiz said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine, the disc doesn't contain IOS37.
Can anyone answer my question about the Trucha Signer?


----------



## Ling-Ling (Apr 7, 2008)

Jokiz said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could go at least one page backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because there I asekd exactly the same question^^

btw thx for the answer thebobevil


----------



## Mailenste (Apr 7, 2008)

*Game is running fine on 1.9s Wiikey on PAL Wii 3.2E but if I want to install the Mario Kart Wii Channel it gives me a black screen. Have to turn off the console every time!*


----------



## Arwell (Apr 7, 2008)

beauchampy said:
			
		

> Arwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found the pars for it. Cheers


----------



## Rulza (Apr 7, 2008)

Installed the Mario kart channel, works perfectly.


----------



## Kiok (Apr 7, 2008)

Arwell said:
			
		

> beauchampy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah!!!


----------



## Jools07 (Apr 7, 2008)

Rulza said:
			
		

> Installed the Mario kart channel, works perfectly.



What's your set up? ie. PAL Wii etc

I'm burning now (4x) patched with BrickBlocker and RegionFrii. Fingers crossed...


----------



## wolfangus (Apr 7, 2008)

I can see the game in channel but when i launch it "error 001" someone can help me thanks. 
my wii is pal


----------



## rabhw (Apr 7, 2008)

It really sucks theres no 1v1 or free-for-all battle modes...who wants to play against stupid AI opponents? 

How can there be no way to JUST battle with a friend...


----------



## martin633 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet.. I hope my pre order from the local store @ holland will arrive faster now as well..

I play on my pc monitor and my vga box only supports 480p. I cant play mario party. Plz tell me this game is 480p and not 480i... Thnx^^


----------



## Barta (Apr 7, 2008)

Since this game isn't supposed to come out before friday, can't Nintendo see you
have an illegal copy when you connect to the online part of Mario Kart?
They then have your Wii-number and you will never be able to connect to any server at all!!


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 7, 2008)

W00t! World Champion!  ... For a while.


----------



## Rulza (Apr 7, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> Rulza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAL Wii 3.2E Wiikey 1.9s


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

any word on NTSC yet?

I have it downloaded at home, but i'm at work.....


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 7, 2008)

for people who have the game running. it would be helpful to others if you posted ur wii region and setup like mod chip etc.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Barta said:
			
		

> Since this game isn't supposed to come out before friday, can't Nintendo see you
> have an illegal copy when you connect to the online part of Mario Kart?
> They then have your Wii-number and you will never be able to connect to any server at all!!



Some people are allowed to have this already ... reviewers, retailers, loads of people ... they do not have a list of ho has it, so when people are playing it, they do not block them or anything, because for all they know, it's legit.


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 7, 2008)

no, I preordered this in the UK and it arrived this morning. 
Therefore I'm playing a legit copy before launch, I'm sure they won't ban me.

Anyone downloading this, in my opinion is an enemy of Nintendo. It's available right now (you could have it tomorrow if you order online today with Game) and here we are with hundreds of people stealing it.

In 1 month no doubt some slime will have hacked the ISO to put hacks in there and ruin it for those that paid their money.


----------



## Rulza (Apr 7, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> W00t! World Champion!  ... For a while.


I challenge you... now!


----------



## itsmonkey (Apr 7, 2008)

SLOW USENET?!
Problem usual is your ISP throttling speeds based on port and connection type!

Here's a few ideas to get round this dirty ISP trick...

1. Change you port number.
You are best checking what ports your provider allows, but most allow 23 and 80

2. Go Secure.
I'd recommend this anyway, especially with all the increased busts of downloaders.
Getting a Secure Socket Layer account beats most ISP throttling, and by is
256-bit (usually) secure!
For this you will need to BUY a SSL account from your usenet provider...
Also need a SSL compatible reader - Newsleecher works well
Change port to 443 or 563 (ISPs sometimes throttle 443 I've found)

3. Go to you local library / university with public access...
Install Newsleecher or similar onto a Ipod, memory stick, etc.
Go leech at speeds of 7MB/s+
I find you almost always need to use port 563 with a SSL Usenet Account.

4. Change Usenet provider!
There are many well advertised providers who charge way to much!
You should pay $19.99 a month or less for UNLIMITED!
Get 12 connections, SSL 256-bit for $19.99 is you hunt around!

I would put up who I use, but don't want this to look like an advert!


----------



## masdeeper (Apr 7, 2008)

finite said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unlike websites, newsgroups servers are leeching each others to fill up there own server... so even if you are on the same group it dosen't mean you are leeching from the same server...


----------



## Timmyhawky (Apr 7, 2008)

I found the release, registered on the site and started downloading: 0 connections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While the site said it should work after regging.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> W00t! World Champion!  ... For a while.



Oh man, that made me laugh more than it should have...
At least you got record that you were once World Champ.


----------



## JunTi (Apr 7, 2008)

Are there people with a PAL Wii, which never installed ANY Update from SSBB, and have 3.2 on their Wii, who getting MK:Wii to work, and Trucha-Signed Games still work? (like NHM or something else...?)

...and has an other Chip than a WiiKey, like Argon or sth. ?


----------



## monnick (Apr 7, 2008)

Im currently leeching from the newsgroups (itsreal poster). But I was wondering what's about the IO137 update. Is that all a hoax and is there no such thing as IO137, is it an Aprils Fools Day joke??


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

CUBEpro said:
			
		

> W00t! World Champion!  ... For a while.


Lol @ the 5th place


----------



## Barta (Apr 7, 2008)

Is there a website where you can check all the records. Or is this only available wia the Wii channel?


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> any word on NTSC yet?
> 
> I have it downloaded at home, but i'm at work.....



Give me 49 minutes more and then I'll give it a go. 
I'm surprised no one has reported it working, though.


----------



## Rulza (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> CUBEpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gruff


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

monnick said:
			
		

> Im currently leeching from the newsgroups (itsreal poster). But I was wondering what's about the IO137 update. Is that all a hoax and is there no such thing as IO137, is it an Aprils Fools Day joke??


Theres no IOS37. US is currently the ONLY country with IOS37.


----------



## alucard_xs (Apr 7, 2008)

excuse me but what is the mario kart channel ?
Will the trucha  trick work even if I install the MK channel ?


----------



## martin633 (Apr 7, 2008)

480p or 480i??????


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Apr 7, 2008)

Can someone please test if the iso can be opened with Trucha Signer?


----------



## monnick (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> monnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So for US users Truchasigner isnt working anymore (only the ppl who installed IO137), and when will this update come to Europe? And why didnt they add this update in this game?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> excuse me but what is the mario kart channel ?
> Will the trucha  trick work even if I install the MK channel ?


Its just a Wii Channel where you can download ghost data and look at highscores whitout inserting the disc.
Its like a easy shortcut


----------



## paOol (Apr 7, 2008)

im going to assume that this works for NTSC U since no one is posting anything. they are probably playing the game lol.
well im going to be done soon but i might have class before its done burning.





7MB/s FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i have a NTSC-U wii, wiikey 1.9g , and i'll test once i can.


----------



## Jools07 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> I'm burning now (4x) patched with BrickBlocker and RegionFrii. Fingers crossed...



Ok, I can confirm working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NTSC-U Wii
1.9 WiiKey
Latest US update done via internet first.

Play time!


----------



## flobo (Apr 7, 2008)

And i thought my 1 MB/s was fast xD .


----------



## baramos (Apr 7, 2008)

Friend of mine just got it to work on his US Wii with by brickblocking it and IOS patching it to 30 not sure if those were required but it worked for him.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

monnick said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe becurse they havn't made one for Europe jet?
Or they think they got more pirates in US than europe?

Donno but the US version will surely have the fix.


----------



## finite (Apr 7, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> finite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a shame my ISP hasn't gone that far yet, but I'm moving before they do.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> Jools07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS!

What "patch" are you referring to?  Trunca?


----------



## paOol (Apr 7, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> Jools07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.9g or S?
im going to try it w/o regionfrii since wiikey has region override.
also did it work w/o brick blocker?
im going to burn a non brick blocked one first, then a BB-ed one if i need to.


----------



## Rulza (Apr 7, 2008)

Online partially works... you get disconnected after 30 sec. :/
CubePRO and I tried to play a game... without success.


----------



## dydy (Apr 7, 2008)

just a  question : NO IOS37 in mario kart ?


----------



## Dingler (Apr 7, 2008)

Is rapidshare.com down for everyone else too?


----------



## roms (Apr 7, 2008)

anyone knows if this will work on 1.9b ?


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 7, 2008)

Hm, apperantly WiFi does not work right now. Dunno why, gets disconnected after about 30 sec with an error code.

Probably server errors, as I doubt they're blocking chips. =/


----------



## Jools07 (Apr 7, 2008)

paOol said:
			
		

> 1.9g or S?
> im going to try it w/o regionfrii since wiikey has region override.
> also did it work w/o brick blocker?
> im going to burn a non brick blocked one first, then a BB-ed one if i need to.



1.9g I think, not updated since the first one for Mario Galaxy. What does 1.9s do?

I don't know if RF and BB are needed but it worked for me with them.


----------



## Dack (Apr 7, 2008)

poke50uk said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are on Virgin then use their newsgroups - they are carrying all the binaries again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




news.virginmedia.com


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Apr 7, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> just a  question : NO IOS37 in mario kart ?


Nope.
Can someone *please *see if this opens in Trucha Signer?


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

havn't seem much on Jpn users 
assuming just an old wii-brick blocker will do.. truncha apparently doesnt open it.. but you have to change the key for it to do so yes?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Apr 7, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> just a  question : NO IOS37 in mario kart ?



Aren't you banned yet? You are the biggest wind up on here.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 7, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> Jools07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't by chance install the Mario Kart channel, did you?
Also, anyone who has the channel installed; EU or otherwise, can you delete the channel via Wii Settings?


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Apr 7, 2008)

poke50uk said:
			
		

> havn't seem much on Jpn users
> assuming just an old wii-brick blocker will do.. truncha apparently doesnt open it.. but you have to change the key for it to do so yes?


Change the key? I thought the common key would be fine for all games?


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 7, 2008)

The times when I want a wii. Ahh, i should really get one soon. Brawl, Mario kart, I am missing all the fun...


----------



## masdeeper (Apr 7, 2008)

paOol said:
			
		

> im going to assume that this works for NTSC U since no one is posting anything. they are probably playing the game lol.
> well im going to be done soon but i might have class before its done burning.
> 
> 
> ...



For 50$ usd Japanese are getting 100MB

Once again I wish I were japanese


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

Dack said:
			
		

> poke50uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hurra!!
something good come of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



though can't fault my connection at the mo on this privite tracker.. though 1.3mb on 20mb looks poo... best i've ever got


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow I can't believe I just read through 23 pages of ppl saying, "LOL LOOK @ ME I'm DoWNLOADING IT AT 985939 KB/s, LOOK EVERYONE LOOK!" honestly just STFU, no one gives a shit if you're already downloading it, everyone can do it. Fast speeds are not impressive either as they are limited to different parts of the world and pretty much everyone at LEAST has access to 5mbps, so just STFU and talk about how to get this working, and maybe whether its a good game.[/rant]

Anyways I've got a few questions (pardon the noobishness i haven't touched my wii or cared for ages.. now there's reason too)
- doesn't the latest wiikey update (1.9s) block updates (3.2E if you are 3.0U or something) if you want as well?
- What is freeloader, and how does it differ from brickblocker?
- What is the wii general patcher? What is the point? Do you need it if you have a wiikey?
- What is the ponit of opening it with trucha and changing shit around? Why do you do it?

- Why do you need any of the above things if you can get a game working simply with brickblocker and regionfrii (and possibly without because of the new 1.9s update right)


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

SuicidalPigeon said:
			
		

> poke50uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, guess ninty don't love us
thus if you read WAY back in this thread you see someone with the hex you have to change


----------



## Knolli (Apr 7, 2008)

junkmonk said:
			
		

> paOol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT, thank you =)


----------



## Astral_ (Apr 7, 2008)

Got it, Trucha crashes.
Damn.


----------



## Barta (Apr 7, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> dydy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I thought I was the only one thinking that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe a petition?


----------



## nephdj (Apr 7, 2008)

masdeeper said:
			
		

> For 50$ usd Japanese are getting 100MB
> 
> Once again I wish I were japanese



But would u like to live in a appartment block that costs 200-300US a week to get that speed?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Apr 7, 2008)

Barta said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It had been answered five times already but he does it in every thread. I can't work out if he's just thick or a troll.


----------



## wolfangus (Apr 7, 2008)

Astral_ said:
			
		

> Got it, Trucha crashes.
> Damn.


Same thing here .
I open the iso with trucha and when i open it :crach "trucha stop working"


----------



## Pici (Apr 7, 2008)

Mario kart double dash was released on europe first too, such a weird strategy


----------



## roms (Apr 7, 2008)

Quick Question: i'm on 3.0E (haven't played SSB)  - is it ok to do an update that Mario Kart asks for?


----------



## Bi99uy (Apr 7, 2008)

Game works wonders on a Pal Wii with Wiikey. Online Mode is lagfree, if a tad on the slow side when searching and the game is well, Mario Kart. Wii Controls pretty much suck too and the bikes don´t offer anything new. Kudos for removing snaking though.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how to remove the Drive Check? I have a Wiinja v1 but the ISO crashses Trucha Signer when opening


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

Pici said:
			
		

> Mario kart double dash was released on europe first too, such a weird strategy



and the smash football
must be the actual deveopment studio differances
or maybe cause us UK normally like footy/racing games too much


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 7, 2008)

roms said:
			
		

> Quick Question: i'm on 3.0E (haven't played SSB)  - is it ok to do an update that Mario Kart asks for?



I'm pretty sure yes, as all you have to worry about is ISO37, which is an update that disables funcionality of the trucha signer from what i've gathered. This is ISO36 so the update is safe.


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to remove the Drive Check? I have a Wiinja v1 but the ISO crashses Trucha Signer when opening



page 12


----------



## slightlyaskew (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a n00bish question for you.

I have a PAL Wii 3.2e with WiiKey 1.9g (not the most recent one, which I believe is 1.9s). I haven't played SSBB.

Will I need to patch the iso with anything before burning?
Is it safe to run any updates/install channels etc...?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## pnut (Apr 7, 2008)

HAs anyone tried this on a US WII w/ Wiikey without BRickblocker or RegionFrii?

Is there an update (any) attached to this game?

Thanks!


----------



## Astral_ (Apr 7, 2008)

poke50uk said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trucha's still needed, though... I guess it's a corrupt file. Mine is corrupt too. Got it from a.b.boneless, by the way.


----------



## Pici (Apr 7, 2008)

poke50uk said:
			
		

> Pici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are other countries than Uk in europe


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 7, 2008)

slightlyaskew said:
			
		

> I have a n00bish question for you.
> 
> I have a PAL Wii 3.2e with WiiKey 1.9g (not the most recent one, which I believe is 1.9s). I haven't played SSBB.
> 
> ...



several people have quoted that with 3.2e the update doesn't even initialize.. as the update is 3.2e 

so no you won't have to install anything / patch anything.

just burn and enjoy.


----------



## Jax (Apr 7, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to remove the Drive Check? I have a Wiinja v1 but the ISO crashses Trucha Signer when opening



We're on the same boat...
I guess we'll have to wait for a new version.


----------



## El Xando (Apr 7, 2008)

Whoever can provide me with a rapidshare account just to download this I will provide them with a megaupload account which expires in October. Message me.


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 7, 2008)

El Xando said:
			
		

> Whoever can provide me with a rapidshare account just to download this I will provide them with a megaupload account which expires in October. Message me.



megaupload is free after 9pm hehe


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



page 12


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

junkmonk said:
			
		

> roms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its NOT safe!!!!
Hes from US! That means he has 3.0U!
And therefore he would either get a simibrick or a full brick!


----------



## masdeeper (Apr 7, 2008)

El Xando said:
			
		

> Whoever can provide me with a rapidshare account just to download this I will provide them with a megaupload account which expires in October. Message me.



24 hour a day google is free...


----------



## Special2k (Apr 7, 2008)

So, no new results, but another confirmation:
Wii Pal 3.2E, Wiikey 1.9s => Works great!
The Update on the disc is a fake update if you already have the 3.2E.

Special2k


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 7, 2008)

in reply to post #167 on page 12. can you clarify what u posted.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I managed to open the iso in WiiScrubber and extract the main.dol file so all is good smile.gif
> 
> If anyone wants to know, the drive check fix is located at 0x15F6C03 , change the 0C to 04




the file should be what value exactly - as i dont see "0C" in that string?


----------



## badesvin (Apr 7, 2008)

Just to sum up the NTSC questions:

I burned a copy without BrickBlocker, and i had to do an update (which i dit not do...)
patched the ISO with BrickBlocker 1.3R2, burned at x8 speed and update was gone from the game channel, and the game would play.

I have NTSC Wii with Wiikey 1.9g.

Problem is that game gives me disc read errors pretty often - every 3-5 minutes i have to pop the disc out and back in again.

I also tried patching with RegionFrii, but with that my Wii would not read the disc at all.

Trying to burn with BrickBlocker at x4 speed to see if that changes anything.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone able to create a PPF patch for the removal of Drive Check for those of us who can't open the ISO in Trucha?


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 7, 2008)

badesvin said:
			
		

> Just to sum up the NTSC questions:
> 
> I burned a copy without BrickBlocker, and i had to do an update (which i dit not do...)
> patched the ISO with BrickBlocker 1.3R2, burned at x8 speed and update was gone from the game channel, and the game would play.
> ...



Which US firmware do you have that it asked you to do an update for?


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Apr 7, 2008)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> in reply to post #167 on page 12. can you clarify what u posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use the Generic Wii Patcher on the main.dol once extracted I think.
But does anyone know how to put it back into the ISO with WiiScrubber?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2008)

SuicidalPigeon said:
			
		

> You can use the Generic Wii Patcher on the main.dol once extracted I think.
> But does anyone know how to put it back into the ISO with WiiScrubber?


You can't. You MUST use Trucha Signer... That's the problem!


----------



## T-hug (Apr 7, 2008)

Full Rosta: 
Note: *bold* are unlockable:


Spoiler



Baby Mario, *Baby Luigi*, Baby Peach
Toad, *Toadette*, Koopa Troopa
Mario, Luigi, Peach
Yoshi, *Daisy, Diddy Kong*
Wario, Waluigi, Donkey Kong
*King Boo*, Bowser, *Dino Piranha*



Can anyone confirm all of those or add/remove any please!


----------



## Knolli (Apr 7, 2008)

statement from a very reliable user in a german forum:

- your wii will not brick if you've used Duplicate Channel Remover 2 BEFORE
- works with 3.2E
- works with wiikey 1.9g as well with 1.9s
- doesn't include ios37 - trucha games are still working
- to be on the safe side, update blocker should be turned on


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2008)

junkmonk said:
			
		

> Wow I can't believe I just read through 23 pages of ppl saying, "LOL LOOK @ ME I'm DoWNLOADING IT AT 985939 KB/s, LOOK EVERYONE LOOK!" honestly just STFU, no one gives a shit if you're already downloading it, everyone can do it. Fast speeds are not impressive either as they are limited to different parts of the world and pretty much everyone at LEAST has access to 5mbps, so just STFU and talk about how to get this working, and maybe whether its a good game.[/rant]



time of the month?


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Apr 7, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> SuicidalPigeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how did gjac1 do it then?


----------



## zeckyD (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got a Pal 3.1E i've got the duplicate channels of SSBX-J. Can u tell me what i have to do plz?
Update via internet to 3.2 now or use mariokart like that?
does brickbloker block the wifi ?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

zeckyD said:
			
		

> I've got a Pal 3.1E i've got the duplicate channels of SSBX-J. Can u tell me what i have to do plz?
> Update via internet to 3.2 now or use mariokart like that?
> does brickbloker block the wifi ?


If your Wii is pal and the game is pal just use the games update


----------



## Astral_ (Apr 7, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> SuicidalPigeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to know if the ISO I downloaded is corrupt, or if Trucha is just being touchy with this particular file. I've used Trucha successfully in the past (SMG anyone ?).

Can someone with a working ISO please post a MD5 ? Mine is :

Filename :  m-mkwii.iso
Source : a.b.boneless
MD5 : E7B1FF1FABB0789482CE2CB0661D986E


----------



## Knolli (Apr 7, 2008)

zeckyD said:
			
		

> I've got a Pal 3.1E i've got the duplicate channels of SSBX-J. Can u tell me what i have to do plz?
> Update via internet to 3.2 now or use mariokart like that?
> does brickbloker block the wifi ?



use duplicate channel remover 2 first


----------



## kedest (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm a PAL user. 3.2E. Never had double channels or stuff like that
So I can burn the ISO without further modification and play it?


----------



## Hit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bless Nintendo, or who ever for the first dump to be PAL
Oh and I'm not really in to reading all 26 Pages?
Does it work on a 3.1E wii?, can I remove the 3.2E update if it's inside even if it does not use IOS37 idc i just don't want it


----------



## Dack (Apr 7, 2008)

removed it as it wasn't really contributing much to the thread


----------



## Ling-Ling (Apr 7, 2008)

Knolli said:
			
		

> zeckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure that it's necessary to remove the channels? Even if you havent used the V1 of the Remover before?!


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

badesvin said:
			
		

> Just to sum up the NTSC questions:
> 
> I burned a copy without BrickBlocker, and i had to do an update (which i dit not do...)
> patched the ISO with BrickBlocker 1.3R2, burned at x8 speed and update was gone from the game channel, and the game would play.
> ...




Thanks!

Please keep us up to date.

What DVD-R media are you using?


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 7, 2008)

Astral_ said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same hash for me on a.b.x (the non 'itsreal' one).


----------



## Knolli (Apr 7, 2008)

@Dack: would you mind stop talking about this? no one wants to hear it and it just makes the thread bigger and bigger. thank you



			
				Ling-Ling said:
			
		

> Knolli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no i'm not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i just repeat what i read in german forum, posted by a reliable user.


----------



## Shinster (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anyone tested installing the Mario Kart Channel on an NTSC-U Wii?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will make a video that would declare everything.


----------



## xiaNaix (Apr 7, 2008)

pnut said:
			
		

> HAs anyone tried this on a US WII w/ Wiikey without BRickblocker or RegionFrii?
> 
> Is there an update (any) attached to this game?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, the 3.2E update is included.  If you run it on a non-updated NTSC machine you will get duplicate channels.


----------



## Digeman (Apr 7, 2008)

Got the game, burned it with img.burn at 4x speed, have wiikey 1,9g and a 3,2E pal wii. (the old 3,2E, not the new one that might render truchasigner useless) Well anyways i got the game working, no prob, just brickblocked it.

One question though, i've only played the gamecube mariokart like once or twice...so i might be wrong here but...didn't that game for the gamecube look better than this one for the wii???


----------



## Astral_ (Apr 7, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> Astral_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I guess I'll cling to this file and wait for an alternate solution


----------



## kedest (Apr 7, 2008)

if the game only contains a normal 3.2E update, then how do you get the mario kart channel?


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> if the game only contains a normal 3.2E update, then how do you get the mario kart channel?


You install it INSIDE the game.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2008)

Astral_ said:
			
		

> jhoff80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My hash is the same "e7b1ff1fabb0789482ce2cb0661d986e" and my file was a mix of RARs from ITSREAL and another one on Boneless....


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 7, 2008)

Can anyone who's played the game give a little mini-review please?  How does it handle?  How are the graphics?  How does it compare with Mario Kart DD/DS?  Is it any good or did they balls it up?

More importantly, has anyone tried out battlemode yet?  Does it have BLOCKFORT!!?


----------



## JPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Spoiler: Large Screenshots


----------



## adzix (Apr 7, 2008)

any cyclowiz pal owners around?
i am still about 2hrs away from testing it myself.
if someone cares, i'll post results


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 7, 2008)

I like it and have been pleasantly surprised at how the addition of stunts / bikes has worked. I was dreading that one.

But Battle mode, is not the battle mode we know and love. It seems impossible to have a 1 v 1 game without AI controlled players on a "red and blue" team and it just isn't much fun I'm afraid to say. 

This is all just with 4 hours play tho, so things could change.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 7, 2008)

It's already here? I thought it was later on... Oh well, maybe I just don't care enough. I'll try to pick it up later this week.


----------



## adzix (Apr 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> It's already here? I thought it was later on... Oh well, maybe I just don't care enough. I'll try to pick it up later this week.



yea, we definitely need more pointless comments
please let me know about what else you don't care enough, but still have the urge to post and let others know


----------



## Timmy!!& (Apr 7, 2008)

adzix said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why the hell do you react to that? It's just as useless as his post...

But anyway,
Can someone tell me about the stunts you can/need to perform?? I hope it's not a big part of the game...
And how is online battle mode? (Is it even possible)


----------



## Rewog18 (Apr 7, 2008)

works on 3.1us


----------



## Jax (Apr 7, 2008)

adzix said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus, aren't we bitchy today!

Your comment was even more pointless! Eithar calm down or GTFO!


----------



## flobo (Apr 7, 2008)

Wiikeyupdate blocker ON, doesnt ask to update and works perfectly. (PAL wii 3.2 E)


----------



## adzix (Apr 7, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> adzix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where as your post made a point, dickface?
now get back to your porn and stop annoying me, thx


----------



## JinVa (Apr 7, 2008)

Is it possible to disable the drivecheck by replacing the main.dol with Wiitools or another soft ?


----------



## vv_ (Apr 7, 2008)

Trucha crashes because the iso contains three partitions (like WiiFit).
Use RegionFree RegionFrii to extract the MKW partitions and inject them in another two-partitions-iso, which can be open with Trucha.

I've just downloaded the first partition and the beginning of the second.
The first MKW partition is exactly the same than the Fire Emblem Radian Dawn one (same md5). So no new update, it's always IOS 36 and WiiSystemMenu v258.
The second MKW partition contains the game. The tmd.bin file says that IOS36 is required.
The last MKW partition probably contains the channel installer.

Cheers.


----------



## The Afroman (Apr 7, 2008)

vv_ said:
			
		

> Trucha crashes because the iso contains three partitions (like WiiFit).
> Use RegionFree to extract the MKW partitions and inject them in another two-partitions-iso, which can be open with Trucha.
> 
> I've just downloaded the first partition and the beginning of the second.
> ...




Most informative post yet.. good job!


----------



## Daileon (Apr 7, 2008)

NICE! Hope to find this game any fun =)

Kinda off: "The House of the Dead 2 & 3" is marked as NUKED, but it SURELY isn't a nuke. So GBATemp will fix the list or let this one slide?


----------



## Shinster (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried installing the Mario Kart Channel on an NTSCU Wii?


----------



## Jax (Apr 7, 2008)

vv_ said:
			
		

> Trucha crashes because the iso contains three partitions (like WiiFit).
> Use RegionFree to extract the MKW partitions and inject them in another two-partitions-iso, which can be open with Trucha.
> 
> I've just downloaded the first partition and the beginning of the second.
> ...



After you're done, could you release a PPF patch for all of us with the 001 error?


----------



## RowanDDR (Apr 7, 2008)

Ive read all 28 pages and I dont think anyones commented on whether or not it works on a JAP Wii? I will test at the weekend but I suppose someone will have tried by then.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Any PAL Wii owners having the black screen/lockup problem when trying to install the MK Channel?


----------



## roms (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm on an older firmware version, 3.0E, when inserting this it ask me if i want to update. If I say YES, another text comes up telling me something like "warning, if you have any modifications to your Wii, this could render it useless..."

Is it safe to do the update???

thanks!


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

Shinster said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried installing the Mario Kart Channel on an NTSCU Wii?



one guy had it working fine with brickbreaker and regrionfrii, but he got DRE's 5 minutes in, still waiting to hear if it's burn speed or media


----------



## Mailenste (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Any PAL Wii owners having the black screen/lockup problem when trying to install the MK Channel?


I do. Same problem here and I have no fuckin clue what the problem is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hmbn (Apr 7, 2008)

Want to know something before burning, _please_ respond if you know the answer. I have a 3.1E Pal Wii with a 1.9g Wiikey. I just need to burn it and play?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Mailenste said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The game works perfectly ... all modes ... everything ... just can't install the channel


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

Jap Wii
3.2J
D2C
WIU1.1 patcher - blocked firmware and changed to JAP
works (so far)


----------



## Lloyd14 (Apr 7, 2008)

So, question time:

I use a PAL wii E3.2 (Latest update a week before the warning on the home page with rendering hex (something like that) 
and wiikey 1.9g.

Will this work on my wii?
Is Mario Kart a D5 release or a D9 release?
Does it contain an update?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## kedest (Apr 7, 2008)

roms said:
			
		

> I'm on an older firmware version, 3.0E, when inserting this it ask me if i want to update. If I say YES, another text comes up telling me something like "warning, if you have any modifications to your Wii, this could render it useless..."
> 
> Is it safe to do the update???
> 
> thanks!



That's just a warning to scare you. There's no actual risk.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

This has been posted a lot :

DVD5 ... no update past 3.2E.


----------



## JunTi (Apr 7, 2008)

Which Chips do you have Mailenste & thebobevil ?


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

Thebobevil - modchip type?


----------



## Mailenste (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Mailenste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Edit: Running on PAL Wii 3.2E (launch-system) with WiiKey 1.9s and updated before the Mario Kart Wii Game has been released. So it didn't ask me for a update.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

poke50uk said:
			
		

> Jap Wii
> 3.2J
> D2C
> WIU1.1 patcher - blocked firmware and changed to JAP
> works (so far)




So that's an NTSC Wii, right?

If so, are you able to get the MK channel?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you vv_ for the informations about md5 and partition order.

Does Trauma center have 3 partition too ? (not working on Trucha)

Does the Waninkoko tool he wrote to replace the Trucha program can read/write the 3 partitions from an iso or only sign a file at a time ?

I'm trying to think of a way to remove the error0001, but all I think seems to be dead end.
How do you inject partition into an iso ?
even if you inject the partition into a 2-partitions game to open, modify and sign it, how do you inject them back into a 3-partitions game ?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

FoulPlay said:
			
		

> Thebobevil - modchip type?




YAOSM 3.0 ... I'm on a PAL Wii w/ 3.2E firmware ... burned game at 4x on Verbatim, using ImgBurn ... all aspects of the game work perfectly, except for the channel installer.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2008)

Working 100% no updates.

Made video.


*Edit* Video isn' whole processed jet.


----------



## JunTi (Apr 7, 2008)

Could be an issue of the YAOSM, on some other Chips, it doesn't work, too.
But maybe it isn't an issue of the Chip :/. I'm not quite sure, yet.
On D2CKey it seems like it isn't working, too.


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 7, 2008)

Video isn't available yet SuperRob.
But cheers for making it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: nvm you edited your post


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> FoulPlay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you the only one with the channel issue?  Has anybody gotten the channel to work?


----------



## phaerun (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok to sum things up. 

Pal wii 3.2E the last update done 20/3/08 (when I got the mail about wiiware).  wiikey 1.9s and i have turned updates on from the 1.4 config disk (so if mario kart really wanted to update it would be free to do so).
Game did NO update whatsoever. Plays fine except for the mario kart channel installation. The first time i did it i got a black screen. The 2nd time it asked me to download the latest data for the channel but i declined. 
Will wait for my copy to arrive to install the channel. (Game shipped on Saturday i think, so by Wednesday the latest I should have it).

Of course it is DVD5 and it can be scrubbed.

Other than that the game plays fine. 

Last but not least when i tried to open the iso with trucha, trucha crashed. So it really does not like it for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : oh and since ppl asking about media, I burned it on a Taiyo Yuden -R at x4.


----------



## Mailenste (Apr 7, 2008)

JunTi said:
			
		

> Could be an issue of the YAOSM, on some other Chips, it doesn't work, too.
> But maybe it isn't an issue of the Chip :/. I'm not quite sure, yet.
> On D2CKey it seems like it isn't working, too.


Well, if it helps: Never had any duoble channels and never used any channel remover.


----------



## Hit (Apr 7, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Working 100% no updates.
> 
> Made video.
> 
> ...


Your video is already deleted?
Or not uploaded yet


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Mailenste said:
			
		

> JunTi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me either ... I always used FreeLoader to avoid the duplicate channels, or BrickBlocker'd the disc, before I burned them.


----------



## Mailenste (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Mailenste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... If there is no thread about this yet, we should start one. I expect more people with this problem.


----------



## zeckyD (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to ask here but can i make the online update (to 3.2E) if i got the dupe chans (ssbx)? i had 2 differents answers (I can't burn the duplicated channel remover V2 = invalid format on imgburn and nero ) sorry


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Mailenste said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started one a little while ago.


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 7, 2008)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> poke50uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont want a separate channel.. but I can access it in agme.. doing well on the leader boards


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

It's true ... the in-game channel access works perfectly ... just not the installer ... technically, it doesn't matter, I reckon ... still, if there is a fix/workaround, I would be glad to hear it.


----------



## Mailenste (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Mailenste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just saw that and posted there.


----------



## finite (Apr 7, 2008)

The remote calibration seems terrible in this and initial impressions are very underwhelmed.


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 7, 2008)

ok so how does one remove the 001 drive check error, if Trucha crashes when u try and open the ISO. I tried to modify the main.dol file with Wii scrubber - patched it but how do you reinsert it??


----------



## Hit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm almost there after 30min downloading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now have to do PAR, unrar, and burn


----------



## shark1987 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure it's been said already but I thought I would say it anyways.

I've got:
Wiikey 1.9g NTSC-USA with the 3.2U Firmware

Burned the Mario Kart ISO as is and it makes me update and get duplicate channels. I've removed them with the channel remover already but thought I would inform everybody.

I'm about to update the Wiikey to 1.9s as I think the update blocker on there will stop the update, didn't update earlier because I didn't have any DVD's. And until this game was released I wasn't in a hurry to buy more blank dvds.


----------



## kedest (Apr 7, 2008)

perhaps there is something wrong with the iso, the third partition containing the channel update may be broken
(just my guess)


----------



## gitkua (Apr 7, 2008)

Downloaded the iso, burnt it, played just fine. @3.2E before playing. Installing Mario Kart Channel was no problem either... Wiikey 1.9s

Great game! Needs some getting used to, but online play is awesome! Just won my first VS!


----------



## Godo (Apr 7, 2008)

I wanna remove #001 Error.

Give me an hand please


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

shark1987 said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's been said already but I thought I would say it anyways.
> 
> I've got:
> Wiikey 1.9g NTSC-USA with the 3.2U Firmware
> ...



Thanks, I've been waiting for more NTSC confirmation.  Are you getting DRE's?  Someone else on NTSC was getting them.  Also, did you use brickbreaker/regionfrii?


----------



## Kiok (Apr 7, 2008)

Works on NTSC-U

Wiikey 1.9s
Wii Brick Blocker
Burned on STAPLES DVD x8


----------



## JinVa (Apr 7, 2008)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> ok so how does one remove the 001 drive check error, if Trucha crashes when u try and open the ISO. I tried to modify the main.dol file with Wii scrubber - patched it but how do you reinsert it??


I tried Wiitools but I didn't manage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trucha seems to be the only way to reinsert the patched main.dol :'(


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 7, 2008)

Woah. Didn't see this one coming.


----------



## flyingsnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Using:
Firmware 3.2E (PAL UK Console)
Wiikey 1.9g

Works fine, didn't ask for an update and installed the Mario Kart Channel fine..

Nothing special applied to the disc, just burnt the ISO.


----------



## gjac1 (Apr 7, 2008)

We need Waninkoko to update his wiifree patching program to include the patch for 001 error becuase that is just drag and drop ISO not main.dol


----------



## tjas (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm interesting, so the first report that there is no big changes for the modchips needed?


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 7, 2008)

Kiok said:
			
		

> Works on NTSC-U
> 
> Wiikey 1.9s
> Wii Brick Blocker
> Burned on STAPLES DVD x8



You didn't need regionfrii?


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 7, 2008)

Works on my Wii:

PAL 3.2E (WiiWare update done before)
Yaosm 3.0 Final / WiiKey 1.9s / OpenWii 2.4 / CycloWiz not tested yet (I have an external mod install)
Duplicate channels (Japanese and US) removed with v1 and v2 Duplicate channel remover)

ISO untouched

Pioneer DVD-RW DVR111D FW 1.9
TDK DVD+R 1-16X speed
Burned at 6X with ImgBurn 2.4.1.0

BenQ DVD-RW DC DQ60
Verbatim DVD-R 1-16X speed
Burned at 6X with ImgBurn 2.4.1.0

Disc did not update my Wii
Mario Kart channel installed
Truncha signed discs still work perfect


----------



## fuzzy (Apr 7, 2008)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> Are you the only one with the channel issue?  Has anybody gotten the channel to work?


No issues here...

PAL Wii - 3.2E, Wiikey 1.9G...
I burned MK-Wii without ANY patching (at 12x on a Verbatim DVD+R media (16X certified media)), applied the patch from the disc, played the flower 50CC Cup, installed the MK-Wii Channel... played some more (two-player, single, time-trial)..
checked my score against others (National, Regional, World-Wide)... it all works.. i haven't had any drive errors, black screens or anything. It just works.  Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Definitely a game i'll buy when it's out here, a must have!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

After 12 attempts at installing the channel off the same disc ... I did not resort to burning a second disc ... the channel installed.

I am suspecting some kind of server-side issue or connectivity problem.


----------



## mikagami (Apr 7, 2008)

Kiok said:
			
		

> Works on NTSC-U
> 
> Wiikey 1.9s
> Wii Brick Blocker
> Burned on STAPLES DVD x8



What about Mario Kart Wii channel on NTSC?


----------



## JinVa (Apr 7, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> We need Waninkoko to update his wiifree patching program to include the patch for 001 error becuase that is just drag and drop ISO not main.dol


A mixture between Generic Wii patcher and Wiifrii would be perfect =)


----------



## Hit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm finaly done, 
I have a 3.1E wii and it didn't even update didn't do any brickblock thing just bruned ISO and played
It works fine it's great

EDIT:
Oh and Mario Kart Channel works just fine for me


----------



## Comedor (Apr 7, 2008)

Have read all the thread and I think just three users had a confirmation about it working on Wii-US. Anyway, I think it's kind of simple, just patch with Brickblocker and use RegionFrii to be sure the disc will no jump with a update on you face.

Going to try it tonight.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

NTSC-U Confirmed.

I used Wii Update Remover (same as Brickblocker) and Waninkoko's WiiFrii to patch to NTSC-U. 

Wiikey 1.9s


----------



## Beware (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anyone gotten the Mario Kart Wii Channel to work on NTSC-U?  SpikeyNDS couldn't get it working and I was wondering if it is possible to get it working.


EDIT:BTW, What exactly is this channel anyways?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

I think if you use any Trucha related thing (I used the WiiFrii patch with relies on Trucha exploit) it won't work. The third partition which probably contains the Mario Kart Wii channel might not even be saved to the completed ISO.

Anyone got the channel to work on NTSC on a *clean*, unmodified burn?


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 7, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> EDIT:BTW, What exactly is this channel anyways?



It is just a channel where you can check online status, upload your scores and check your friends score, etc...
This without the need for the actual disc


----------



## Beware (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh.  I don't have t3h int3rw3bz at home anyways.  And you can still check it if you put the disk in right?


----------



## Dylaan (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay so from what I've gathered, some people can't get the MKWii Channel to work on PAL consoles... Does the version you download affect this? I'm getting a full size one from a.b.x... Is it fake? (leach*.nl)


----------



## Kiok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wifi works.

Name: Ness

(or maybe Lucas)


----------



## mwaddoups (Apr 8, 2008)

Goddammit, looks like this release doesn't contain 3.2 (therefore the JAP one won't help my semi-brick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT: It has a larger version of WiiSystemMenu (v258 vs. v257 from SSBB, so that's good enough for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mooyah (Apr 8, 2008)

Woohoo finally here eh? It's just Mario Kart with a few changes on Wii. The speed boost start is even the same where you wait for the 2nd light. I didn't follow the whole no more snaking talk but to me its just the MK64 boost system again (edit: actually I just noticed it's a simplified timed version of it.. ah well). Only had a few short goes with it so far but it does seem like a lot of fun. 

I did the update blocker (region frii is redundant imo since most chips take care of it) and everything was golden for another NTSC/US - Cyclowiz user. From what I've read the channel is just a score board kinda thing. I'm impatient like most of us on here so's I just jumped on the PAL version since its the next big Ninty Wii game. I'll just switch to the US release when that comes out.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 8, 2008)

Playing on a NTSC-U system w/freeloader. How do you jump/hop?!


----------



## mooyah (Apr 8, 2008)

AlerekNightfall said:
			
		

> Playing on a NTSC-U system w/freeloader. How do you jump/hop?!



The B trigger if you're using the Wiimote. I guess it works better with the lame plastic wheel with the big back button as its a little awkward to hold the trigger when powersliding. Up on the Dpad (Wiimote sideways) fires potential items forward and down fires them backwards. Holding left/right lets you ready the powerup (i.e. a shell) as a shield like in the old games and letting go shoots.


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm on a NTSC Wii, 3.2U.  Used Brickblocker 1.3R2 to remove the update, and things work great.  I think its funny that when connecting online its showing that I'm in Europe on the globe there, as opposed to knowing from the IP or anything like that, but whatever.  I won't install the MK channel simply because just in case it messes with the firmware, I don't want it, though my guess would be its like the Metroid Preview Channel, easily deletable.  Besides that, I browsed the channel in-game and it wasn't really worth it to me.

I like the online in this game much better than SSBB though, because you can jump in at anytime, which means less waiting, and it'll just put you in the game at the end of the race, definitely my favorite online mode so far.


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 8, 2008)

mooyah said:
			
		

> AlerekNightfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can use 1 to hop/ slide too.  Is there any brakes in this one?  I didn't notice any.

Also, personally I really like the remote-only control for this game.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 8, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> mooyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am fail. no button on GCN or wiimote jumps. halp.


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 8, 2008)

23 hours.
Your all lucky bums with good connections, I have a crappy 2MB connection D:


----------



## paOol (Apr 8, 2008)

err, i can confirm it workign on my NTSC-U wii, wiikey 1.9g brickblocked using the MP3 trick.

*
HOWEVER*, i think there might be a *semi-brick* or something.
When i go into Wii (bottom left), then Wii Settings, It takes me to a screen that says 
"You tried to access the address marc:FIX/US/ENG/index01.html, which is currently unavailable. please make sure that the web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page."

blah blah  blah, 
and it shows this instead of the regular wii settings menu (where u can change the wifi settings, display, and all that stuff).

If im not the only one with this problem, i will record a video of the problem and upload it.


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 8, 2008)

paOol said:
			
		

> err, i can confirm it workign on my NTSC-U wii, wiikey 1.9g brickblocked using the MP3 trick.
> 
> *
> HOWEVER*, i think there might be a *semi-brick* or something.
> ...



Not sure why you used the MP3 trick?  My Wii was already 3.2U, so I just applied brickblocker and that was it.  Regardless, I don't have that issue, sorry.


----------



## xiaNaix (Apr 8, 2008)

paOol said:
			
		

> err, i can confirm it workign on my NTSC-U wii, wiikey 1.9g brickblocked using the MP3 trick.
> 
> *
> HOWEVER*, i think there might be a *semi-brick* or something.
> ...



You were probably only updated to 3.1U when you ran Mario Kart.  It installed 3.2E so now you are "semi-bricked" as they call it.  The next game with an update on it should fix that problem.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 8, 2008)

Super sweet, one of the main games I've been waiting for on the Wii, hopefully it will see me actual spend some time on my Wii over my other consoles.

Grabbing it now while I'm at work, hopefully done by the time I get home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it's anything like the N64 or DS versions I'm sure I'm going to love it!


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 8, 2008)

Can anyone try and see if it lets you copy save game to SD card?


----------



## NeoWoeN (Apr 8, 2008)

Another confirmation:

Pal Wii 3.2E , Wiikey 1.9s, duplicate channels from SSBB Jap.

Burned the iso, put in dah Wii, installed the Mario Kart Channel, and finished, Perfectly works.


----------



## herbinator (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy for everyone who has this working without problems but another request for ppf patch to remove the 0001 drive check error please. Thanks


----------



## Tanas (Apr 8, 2008)

Redsquirrel said:
			
		

> Can anyone try and see if it lets you copy save game to SD card?



No you can't do it.


----------



## Kiok (Apr 8, 2008)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> Kiok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 8, 2008)

Anybody have any luck with Wiinja Deluxe?

I'm getting a clicking sound then DRE when it tries to read it...

I burned 3 disks just to make sure...


----------



## drdeath25 (Apr 8, 2008)

Will this work on my NTSC Wiikey 1.9g? i have dupe channels from the japanese smash brothers brawl and that was my last firmware update.

Should i just run the brickblocker and try it?


----------



## exiva (Apr 8, 2008)

My NTSC-U plays the game fine (Online as well) (I did show up as being in the US on the globe, was kind of amusing) but the Mario Kart Wii Channel installed fine, but won't start I get "This Channel Can't Be Used" when I try to start the Mario Kart Wii channel. I didn't modify the disc in any way, just burned and put it in and ran the update on the disc. Oh, yea my Modchip is a yaosm 3.0.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 8, 2008)

It case it isn't known yet, it works on NTSC.
I'm running 3.2U, WiiKey 1.9s and Mario Kart Wii with BrickBlocker.

I didn't have any trouble doing anything.  I burnt it with IMGBURN at 4x and then popped it in.  I was online in a matter of seconds.  I did install the Mario Kart Channel, but you get an error that says "You can't use this channel." So, I deleted it.

You'll notice that the US servers aren't up yet because when you play Continental matches, you only get people from Europe. Common sense? Yea.


----------



## paOol (Apr 8, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> paOol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm, the most recent update i did was the BRAWL one, that came with the game.
I didn't update after that, so when i put in the Mario kart game, it prompted an update, hence i did the MP3 trick.
I let it run to about 15% or so.
O well, i guess i have to wait for the US version.


----------



## DjFIL (Apr 8, 2008)

my scan of 34 pages didn't find any answer for this.  any results for those on NTSC 3.2U (after wiiware update) using the 1.0 D2Pro chip?  don't really care about the channel, though i'll try to install it anyway.


----------



## flobo (Apr 8, 2008)

This game online is incredible. NO LAG with 4 european, 4 american and 2 japanese player.


----------



## xiaNaix (Apr 8, 2008)

NTSC-U users will want to run WiiBrickBlocker or Waninkoko's Update Remover app on the iso.  Otherwise, even if you are already updated to 3.2U, you will get dupe channels and possible semi-brick.  It will still try to install the European update unless you remove it from the iso.


----------



## NeoWoeN (Apr 8, 2008)

flobo said:
			
		

> This game online is incredible. NO LAG with 4 european, 4 american and 2 japanese player.



Same here.

12 players, no lag. Suppagreat.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Apr 8, 2008)

flobo said:
			
		

> This game online is incredible. NO LAG with 4 european, 4 american and 2 japanese player.



I've just had a 10 player race, before the race you get an introduction to everyone and the globe spins to show you where they are from, proper names too, none of this mii contest initials only rubbish. No lag, was a fun race, finished 6th waggling my remote so I'll get some practice in.

I've got a Pal D2C, I just burned and loaded, it didn't ask for an update as I'd updated online this week. I also installed the channel on my menu no bother at all.

Also, you pick a track or press random then watch in real time as the other players pick there's, it then picks a track randomly, not the most popular choice.


----------



## Kiok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey check out my gameplay video !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHuLUxBGfs8&fmt=18


----------



## pnut (Apr 8, 2008)

xiaNaix said:
			
		

> pnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, what has the 3.2U (if there is any) update?  All I have is 3.1U from Smash BRos

Oh, also, where can I get the WiiBrickBlocker?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 8, 2008)

does trucha signed stuff still work after installing this games update?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> does trucha signed stuff still work after installing this games update?


Yes. But it will still result in dual channels/semibrick. Just don't run the update at all.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 8, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. I'll just wait for the NTSC release. Good to hear that it didn't kill trucha signed stuff yet though.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 8, 2008)

I still can't jump/hop/whatever.


Do you hit two buttons at once?

..wait, do you powerslide instead?!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 8, 2008)

So, how is the controls for the game? Better than Excite Truck?


----------



## geodeath (Apr 8, 2008)

well this game is just amazing!
I just finished playing through 2 cups and it is superb!
Graphics are a lot better than mk:dd, you can tell if you have a bigger tv.
More detail, more polished, it just rocks. It wont make you think you are playing 360 or a ps3 of course
but compared to other wii games (zak & wiki comes to mind) it very clean & with almost no alias at all.

Controls are more accurate than excite truck (not that excite truck was bad) but as a veteran of mk:dd
i settled for remote+nunchuck gameplay.

in the next days i will be playing online too (i ll buy it of course, 50Eu is just too small of a sum to pay for what i am getting)
so... we ll see each other online!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for the record: pal wii, dont remember when i last updated, it didnt ask for an update, everything works fine!


----------



## bluetieman (Apr 8, 2008)

It's been a while, so I am not up to the lingo like I used to be...just quickly (maybe we can sticky this)...I have an NTSC-U Wii.  What do I need to do after I get the .iso in order to run this game without negative effects on my Wii?  Am I risking anything after running the patched DVD?   Also, what will I be missing once the .iso is patched for the NTSC-U Wii?  Thanks!


----------



## bokchoy33 (Apr 8, 2008)

Does Wiikey 1.9g 3.2U work with Mario Kart?


----------



## becker2384 (Apr 8, 2008)

you luck cock suckers I hope you all burn in HELL!  But seriously George bush is gonna help me buy a Wii when I get back the other half of my income taxes!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could use Brickblocker.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Apr 8, 2008)

AlerekNightfall said:
			
		

> I still can't jump/hop/whatever.
> 
> 
> Do you hit two buttons at once?
> ...




manual not auto


----------



## Dylaan (Apr 8, 2008)

Can anyone give me an MD5 for the ISO? I don't have a blank DVD, although I suspect a fake, file size is correct. Thanks!


----------



## TehLink (Apr 8, 2008)

Works perfectly on Cyclowiz 3.6b after being patched by WIU. No duplicate channels, Wii is latest version NTSC 3.2U.
Nevermind, I found out the channel doesn't even work on a NTSC Wii, oh well. I'll just wait for the U.S. release for that channel, for now I'll enjoy everything else in MKwii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## wolfangus (Apr 8, 2008)

+ Parition #1
- Offset.......: 00050000
- Type.........: 01 (UPPÿÿ)
- md5sum.......: 73e77f6560742a044ca79ab1f87933cb
+ Parition #2
- Offset.......: 0F800000
- Type.........: 00 (RMCPÿÿ)
- md5sum.......: e0b13f181f9fb9eba7f3cce4ff4625b0


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 8, 2008)

Might as well add another report:

US Console at 3.2U (latest), Wiikey at 1.9s with Update Blocking on. Unmodified Mario Kart Wii ISO.

Results: Update Requested and Performed. Dual Channels with PAL but as far as I can tell there is no "semi-brick".

And I'd also like to say that Nintendo FINALLY got online right!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Scrubbed it only comes to 2968mb? Sounds like a rush job to me.


----------



## Auyx (Apr 8, 2008)

Is anyone else haveing issues installing the mk channel. I can play everything else but just get a black screen when trying to installe the channel. 

Im using a UK pal wii with D2Ckey. The ISO was scrubbed but thats it no brickblock or anything like that.


----------



## din75 (Apr 8, 2008)

Is there any advantage in installing the mario kart channel apart from you not having to put the disk in to check the scorecard, etc, and do you get the same options to see everything on the channel when u do have the disk in but you don't install the channel?

Also can it be deleted once it has been installed?


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 8, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Scrubbed it only comes to 2968mb? Sounds like a rush job to me.



It does sound a bit rushed doesn't it? I too was expecting a file size of around 4GB minimum.

Oh well I haven't played it yet so I will reserve my judgement, most people here seem to be enjoying it so far.


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Apr 8, 2008)

Speaking as a complete Wii verger, Why do ppl want the mario kart channel? what's it do?


----------



## spectral (Apr 8, 2008)

Why do people assume if a game doesn't have a massive file size its rushed/bad? It has very little to do with how good or bad the game will be or even how long it is.


----------



## blindr (Apr 8, 2008)

agreed with spectral


----------



## MSW0 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep, working fine. Brick Blocker not necessary, the update doesn't hurt anything for me. I had 3.2U (WiiWare, not Trucha) update on it beforehand. The channel cannot be used, error message. Online works. Everything works but the channel.


----------



## cubin' (Apr 8, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> Why do people assume if a game doesn't have a massive file size its rushed/bad? It has very little to do with how good or bad the game will be or even how long it is.




Very true. Some of the best games ever are less than 10mb.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 8, 2008)

Personally, the game feels pretty tired. Kinda like same shit, different tracks. But I'll need to wait till I kick up some local multiplayer.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 8, 2008)

I have wii NTSC-U and work's really really great here !!! and play vs other's player for wifi

My config:

Wiikey 1.9s
Console 3.2 U
Mario kart + regionfree + brickblock
Works =)


----------



## Alerek (Apr 8, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> AlerekNightfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, I just figured this out, and the game is a whole lot easier now. 

I'm a dumbass.

Mario Kart Wii = Best IMO


----------



## etkelley (Apr 8, 2008)

NTSC Wii, 3.1U firmware
Wiikey clone 1.9s
Memorex DVD-Rs

Burned with BrickBlocker, didn't have to update, game played perfectly...well, almost. I played a couple of tracks and then it game me a cannot read media error. HOWEVER, originals have done this on my machine before, so I don't think it's because it's a PAL or a copy or anything like that. Anyway, anyone with console specs like mine, burn and play, you're safe and it's a FANTASTIC game.


----------



## vinikun (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, so I had 3.1U before loading Mario Kart Wii. Updated without using brick blocker (stupid decision) and semi-bricked my wii (settings menu inaccessible). Here is my question:

When Mario Kart Wii USA comes out will I be able to update from 3.2E to 3.2U?

I sure hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna play online but now that I can't access my settings I can't configure my internet properly.

Also, there's no chance of being able to downgrade using an older wii game, right?


----------



## piepants (Apr 8, 2008)

Working fine for me:

PAL D2C Wii, 3.2E
D2CKey
Verbatim 16x printable DVD-R's, burnt at 16x

Single player, online, and the Mario Kart Channel all work 100%. No update required.


----------



## Tomobobo (Apr 8, 2008)

Game sucks, slow, crappy, mediocre graphics.  Items that were useless before are still useless (I'm looking at you blooper).  150cc feels like 50cc or slower on GCN or NDS or N64 or hell SNES.

Can't say much about the maps, cause I don't know why the hell they made it where you can't unlock stuff with 2-4 players, which is lame cause everyone came over to play and then there's only 16 maps to play and we can only take turns trying to unlock stuff, which I'm sure is tedious.

Snaking is still there, it's just going to be hard to pull off, but with enough time those who cry about snaking will be in tears again.

Online mode is done well, you can pretty much play all day/night/day/night and only connect to someone one time.  You can see Mii's and names of people, which is awesome for Nintendo, but crappy for online gaming as an expanding venture.

What the hell happened to Nintendo?  They want to make your Grandma play these games, but I'm sorry, Grandma's not into this stuff.  Leave the pro franchises alone, and make new ones for old and stupid people.  Wii Sports is great for Grandma, Smash Bros. isn't something she's going to get into, so don't dumb it down.  Don't make Mario Kart slow as shit and get rid of the god damn friend codes.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 8, 2008)

vinikun said:
			
		

> Also, there's no chance of being able to downgrade using an older wii game, right?


Right. You cannot downgrade your Wiis firmware.


----------



## piepants (Apr 8, 2008)

vinikun said:
			
		

> When Mario Kart Wii USA comes out will I be able to update from 3.2E to 3.2U?
> 
> Nope. You'd need a game with 3.3U.
> 
> QUOTE(vinikun @ Apr 8 2008, 01:16 PM) Also, there's no chance of being able to downgrade using an older wii game, right?



Nope.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 8, 2008)

So 3.1U Wii's must BrickBlock right? There won't be any duplicate channels after right?


----------



## vinikun (Apr 8, 2008)

By the way, I'm getting error 20100 when trying to connect to mario kart wii online. Does that happen with all semi-bricked wiis or is this a normal error and I should just keep on retrying?


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 8, 2008)

Um, I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g, firmware 3.1E. Do I need to apply any patch to the ISO before I burn? I mean, what do I have to do exactly for this to work?

Thanks.


----------



## TaMs (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally something to play on wii. wowoowow


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is split screen online multiplayer or split screen lan multiplayer? I want to set up a 8 player tournament this weekend. Cheers.


----------



## shark1987 (Apr 8, 2008)

vinikun said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm getting error 20100 when trying to connect to mario kart wii online. Does that happen with all semi-bricked wiis or is this a normal error and I should just keep on retrying?
> Well I don't know from experience but it's probably, like you said, that you don't have your internet configured right.
> 
> Nintendo's Info
> ...


2-player Online, and no LAN (on any wii game that I'm aware of)


----------



## piepants (Apr 8, 2008)

Shiranui said:
			
		

> Um, I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g, firmware 3.1E. Do I need to apply any patch to the ISO before I burn? I mean, what do I have to do exactly for this to work?
> 
> Thanks.



Just burn it, pop it in, update to 3.2E and play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd prolly update that Wiikey to 1.9s first though.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 8, 2008)

So does this have 4 player multiplayer on one Wii system?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 8, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> Why do people assume if a game doesn't have a massive file size its rushed/bad? It has very little to do with how good or bad the game will be or even how long it is.
> Yeah, but generally bad games have low files sizes.. I didnt say a game with a small file size cant be good.
> 
> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Apr 8 2008, 03:21 PM) So does this have 4 player multiplayer on one Wii system?


It damn well better!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The multiplayer split screen wifi option is a nice addition too


----------



## JunTi (Apr 8, 2008)

Can anyone with a PAL Wii and a Chip, which isn't WiiKey, confirm, that Trucha-Signed Discs still work, AFTER playing MK:Wii Online?
Because some say, that MK:Wii updates IOS37 through Online-Mode.


----------



## defrb (Apr 8, 2008)

Just played the first course, it was awesome, clear nintendo graphics, easy controls and a lot of fun.

I did not test the online option because the game aint officialy released yet so,.. nintendo can see hwo have got the game illegal??

Well anyways, my first impresion is>> 9.5 out of 10 

Aint it nice to be an owner of a wii with so many nice releases.

This is the best cart experience sinds the SNES for me.

Well back to mk for now


----------



## piepants (Apr 8, 2008)

JunTi said:
			
		

> Can anyone with a PAL Wii and a Chip, which isn't WiiKey, confirm, that Trucha-Signed Discs still work, AFTER playing MK:Wii Online?
> Because some say, that MK:Wii updates IOS37 through Online-Mode.
> 
> I'll try No More Heroes when I get home in about an hour and a half, but it hasn't installed a single update on my PAL Wii.
> ...



Some people already got their preorders early. Wouldn't it be a little unfair if Nintendo banned them too?


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 8, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> Shiranui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure I need to update to 1.9s? 'cause from what I understand, that update is for those who can't get the legit copy of SSBB to work on their Wiikey.


----------



## boxhunter91 (Apr 8, 2008)

JunTi said:
			
		

> Can anyone with a PAL Wii and a Chip, which isn't WiiKey, confirm, that Trucha-Signed Discs still work, AFTER playing MK:Wii Online?
> Because some say, that MK:Wii updates IOS37 through Online-Mode.



Well I got PAL Wii 3.2E and Wasabi Chip and the channel worked straight away. I didn't do trucha method though. It wasn't even like an install it just said Save Mario Kart Channel I pressed OK and boom comes up and works perfect.


----------



## Baker_Au (Apr 8, 2008)

Long time reader, finally rego'd - was having issues with the rego page.

I've been waiting for this release, should be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyone got a good cover scan?


----------



## zebular (Apr 8, 2008)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but... If you are NTSC-U and you have a wiikey with the 1.9s firmware YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO run brickblocker or regionfrii, at least you SHOULDN'T HAVE TO because the new wiikey 1.9s feature was being able to disable updates from games... someone correct me on this if I'm wrong but I'm almost positive on it.


----------



## shark1987 (Apr 8, 2008)

zebular said:
			
		

> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but... If you are NTSC-U and you have a wiikey with the 1.9s firmware YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO run brickblocker or regionfrii, at least you SHOULDN'T HAVE TO because the new wiikey 1.9s feature was being able to disable updates from games... someone correct me on this if I'm wrong but I'm almost positive on it.


That's incorrect. I'm in the same situation and it seems the wiikey update blocking feature doesn't do anything. The best solution is to either brickblock your copy or just have dual channels and remove them later.


----------



## zebular (Apr 8, 2008)

shark1987 said:
			
		

> zebular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh... well nice to know the feature that I thought was so great doesn't do shit...


----------



## asher (Apr 8, 2008)

so if i have a NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey and Firmware 1.9g and a BrickBlocked Mario Kart ... will it work?


----------



## zebular (Apr 8, 2008)

asher said:
			
		

> so if i have a NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey and Firmware 1.9g and a BrickBlocked Mario Kart ... will it work?


Probably... but you should update your wiikey to 1.9s anyway.


----------



## HoiHman (Apr 8, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> So does this have 4 player multiplayer on one Wii system?
> 
> Yes it does, and the amazing thing is that you can use the wii-wheel for player 1 & 2 and the gamecube controler for player 3 & 4.
> So you don't have to buy extra controlers or wii-motes.
> ...



Running fine on a pal wii with wiikey 1.9g


----------



## DsAdik (Apr 8, 2008)

zebular said:
			
		

> shark1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can u pls confirm that cuz i have a friend that says that the feature works.


----------



## thekid (Apr 8, 2008)

is anybody else getting disconected when online says error code 94020

ntsc wii


----------



## ziddey (Apr 8, 2008)

3.2u updated wii shopping channel as of about two months ago. wiikey 1.9g

region free and removed updates

gave initial prompt saying 50hz 576i and to hit home to switch to 60hz 480i or 480p if possible. beyond that, works fine. Haven't tried online yet


----------



## skullwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

thekid said:
			
		

> is anybody else getting disconected when online says error code 94020
> 
> ntsc wii



Yeah, though i think my error is 84020.

It worked online just a few hours ago, reset all my networking equipment.  I think nintendo might have shut the servers down or something.

NTSC-U wii here too.

1.9s, No dvd patches applied, installed euro update.  3.2U updated today.

By the way, you can use dupe channel remover 2, it will remove the euro channels but if you try to run the game again it will make you re-install them.  They don't cause any harm, though.  Pretty much the same situation as ntsc-j brawl on an NTSC-U wii.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 8, 2008)

Online gave me the same error for NTSC-U Wii. Oh well, guess we'll just have to wait til the servers come back online?

Just played for about half an hour. Was a bit confusing at first, but kinda getting the hang of it now. Good game, can't wait for some multiplayer.


----------



## skullwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

slvrdrgn123 said:
			
		

> Online gave me the same error for NTSC-U Wii. Oh well, guess we'll just have to wait til the servers come back online?
> 
> Just played for about half an hour. Was a bit confusing at first, but kinda getting the hang of it now. Good game, can't wait for some multiplayer.



Yeah, I was playing for a good 2 hours before it went down.  My favorite mode was battle, since if you do the 2 player split online, you can stay together as a team versus other people.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Apr 8, 2008)

My online error code is 94020 ^^


----------



## berlinka (Apr 8, 2008)

When I heard of the new IOS that would disable Trucha I instantly deleted my internet connection from my Wii. Since then I am very cautious when it comes to online Wii mode. Everybody now jumps online with Mario Kart, not thinking of what might happen in the future. Is that safe?

I really would love to have a game of online Mario Kart but I'm just too scared for any sudden updates.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 8, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Redsquirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn. thanks for the reply.

Guess Ill play it a bit and have to replay it when I get my broken wii back from nintendo.


----------



## piepants (Apr 8, 2008)

JunTi said:
			
		

> Can anyone with a PAL Wii and a Chip, which isn't WiiKey, confirm, that Trucha-Signed Discs still work, AFTER playing MK:Wii Online?
> Because some say, that MK:Wii updates IOS37 through Online-Mode.



Well I can confirm 100% that my Wii after:

- having run an unpatched burn of Mario Kart
- been online in Mario Kart
- and installed the Mario Kart Channel

is still running IOS36 (says the duplicate channel remover), and No More Heroes -- signed with Trucha Signer -- still boots just fine.

Anyone who says that you'll get IOS37 from Mario Kart doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Chosen_One (Apr 8, 2008)

thekid said:
			
		

> is anybody else getting disconected when online says error code 94020
> 
> ntsc wii



You cannot be serious.... The releasedate of the game is April 11th and you've tried to play online??


----------



## kerz (Apr 8, 2008)

hello, anyone else got slow graphics during play? it feels like im getting only 15-20 frames/sec

PAL wii / 3.2E / wiikey 1.9s / verbatim dvd+r 4x / never bricked

something to do with the wiikey settings?

grtz kerz

edit: when i set my wii to 60hz, there's no choppiness.
when i turn it back to 50hz there's choppy again

anyone who understands this?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Chosen_One said:
			
		

> thekid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Loads of us have played online ... don't be soft ... Nintendo ont do shit cos they don't actually know who is supposed to have a legit copy ... reviewers, store owners, etc ... and who isnt.


----------



## dydy (Apr 8, 2008)

Error 84020 ONLINE not working ?


----------



## Krumm (Apr 8, 2008)

Godamnit... you guys are really dumb, so you start playing online when the game is NOT EVEN RELEASED YET.... ffs.


----------



## laramy (Apr 8, 2008)

Krumm said:
			
		

> Godamnit... you guys are really dumb, so you start playing online when the game is NOT EVEN RELEASED YET.... ffs.


Don't take this personal, but.. stfu. Seriously.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Krumm said:
			
		

> Godamnit... you guys are really dumb, so you start playing online when the game is NOT EVEN RELEASED YET.... ffs.



Naive clown.

Grow a pair, or stop pirate gaming.


----------



## Krumm (Apr 8, 2008)

No seriously... the game is not released... 2000 ppl start playing online what do you think will happen? Sometimes i wonder if you ppl just turn off your brains for fun.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Listen newb ... I have said this before, and shall say it again ... loads of people have this game legitimately, right? Reviewers, GAME customers, store employees, and so on ... Nintendo does not hav the details of all these people recorded, do they? SO, they cannot know who has it legit and who doesn't.

They cannot block anyone, as they may be blocking legit user.

If they gave a fuck, they would not have turned on the servers 'til Friday, would they?

Try turning your brain on, before posting.


EDIT : Pussies shouldn't be pirates. If you ain't got the stones to do things like play online early, you are obviously too much of a maricon to play anything other than originals. Now get a clue or get the fuck out.


----------



## boxhunter91 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mate Krumm your a straight idiot. Not to be offensive because I myself am portuguese but tu es uma filar da putar! So have some respect. I downloaded this game I got online and it works.


----------



## Blad01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello ^^

Sorry, i didn't read the 40 pages... So everyone has the answer i think. :s

But : *Does this ISO have any danger for a Wii Pal ?* (with the lasts updates)


----------



## Krumm (Apr 8, 2008)

If the game runs through one of their servers they can do whatever they want and since ppl are reporting the game runs smoothly online, it probably means it does and its not exclusively p2p. 
And yeah, they just start throwing copies of the game to magazines without even having the slightest idea of how many they distributed...

It wold be fun if Nintendo could be able to ban through Mac address 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: e já agora nao é filar de putar é "filho da puta", e se tivesses um minimo de cerebro percebias o que eu estou a tentar dizer.


----------



## NaTaS69 (Apr 8, 2008)

boxhunter91 said:
			
		

> Mate Krumm your a straight idiot. Not to be offensive because I myself am portuguese but *tu es uma filar da putar!* So
> have some respect. I downloaded this game I got online and it works.
> 
> Sorry to come in on the conversation but that's almost spanish.
> ...



Nope. It haves 3.2E update but it doesn't block games modified by trucha


----------



## JinVa (Apr 8, 2008)

Blad01 said:
			
		

> Hello ^^
> 
> Sorry, i didn't read the 40 pages... So everyone has the answer i think. :s
> 
> But : *Does this ISO have any danger for a Wii Pal ?* (with the lasts updates)


No , it's still IOS36


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 8, 2008)

Krumm said:
			
		

> If the game runs through one of their servers they can do whatever they want and since ppl are reporting the game runs smoothly online, it probably means it does and its not exclusively p2p.
> And yeah, they just start throwing copies of the game to magazines without even having the slightest idea of how many they distributed...
> 
> It wold be fun if Nintendo could be able to ban through Mac address
> ...



People have had legit copies since last friday here, playing online without any problems.

It doesn't make any difference how many people play online now, since the game is already in circulation via retail.


----------



## TinyTine (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone found the trick to avoid "001 Error" yet ?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

TinyTine said:
			
		

> Has anyone found the trick to avoid "001 Error" yet ?



Some geezer just posted a thread on how to do it.


----------



## TinyTine (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> TinyTine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I see. I'm trying this method... I Hope it will work !


----------



## Nipi (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe I read over it, but does anyone know if it works on a Pal Wii with Cyclowiz (without the updated installed needed to play Super Mario Galaxy - I bought the original). 
Thanks in advance for the answer


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 8, 2008)

TinyTine said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




can u post the link to this thread plz? i need help with the #001 error also.


----------



## TheSky (Apr 8, 2008)

Blad01 said:
			
		

> Hello ^^
> 
> Sorry, i didn't read the 40 pages... So everyone has the answer i think. :s
> 
> But : *Does this ISO have any danger for a Wii Pal ?* (with the lasts updates)



No problem -> WII PAL (FR) avec Wiikey.

I've done the required update at start, and it works perfectly.

(Aucun problème, tu peux faire l'update qui ne génère pas de chanel en plus ...)


----------



## TinyTine (Apr 8, 2008)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> TinyTine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the link : Remove 001 error Mario Kart Wii


----------



## nautilus (Apr 8, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> JunTi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i updated from 3.1 to 3.2 pal today and my No More Heroes (patched) gets me a black screen after booting.
with 3.1 it worked fine,so WTF ??



ups,,,sorry....changed video from 60hz....still working...


----------



## olavnorsk (Apr 8, 2008)

Works great for me
Wii PAL
Aragon 1.8 chip
No updates required
Very addictive.
Olav

3.2E


----------



## Twiser (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm seems no more online play for me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Error code 84020 

Last night played like 3 hours, just woke up for some VS races, and got the error code all the time

WIIKEY 1.9g PAL WII 3.2 E  

Burned the game did the update from the disk, installed channel everything Fine here !

Any one who playing online now?


----------



## m0dm0use (Apr 8, 2008)

I think Nintendo didn't like so many people trying to play online before release expect online working after Wednesday when its out in Japan till then I don't see it coming back online.


----------



## Twiser (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok found some things:

*Error Code 84020  : The Error Code 84020 means Nintendo is experiencing technical difficulties with the Nintendo WiFi Connection's match-making process. Please try again later.

*Error Code 94030 : If you get the DS Error Code 94030, this is a problem caused by outside of the network. Here are some things you can try:

check link for error codes ---> Error Codes for Nintendo WiFi Connection


----------



## grotougne (Apr 8, 2008)

Works fine for me

D2B Pal Wii 3.2E
Original WiiKey 1.9S + 1.4 cfg Dev Mode & No update ON
Verbatim DVD+R with CDClone x8

No update required


----------



## superrob (Apr 8, 2008)

Video about your questions and my first try.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 8, 2008)

What I would like to know is are there problems with Mario Kart's update and channel when Channel Remover v1 and v2 were previously used?


----------



## MasteryodaX (Apr 8, 2008)

ok got it up and running.*I gotta say I dont think this game has 001 error protection.I think everyone is just assuming it does but I couldnt find any and it worked fine for me*(and yes SMG doesnt work)
now on to the game.DISSAPOINTMENT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just my 2 cents.dont lynch me


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 8, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> What I would like to know is are there problems with Mario Kart's update and channel when Channel Remover v1 and v2 were previously used?
> 
> No there isn't!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Apr 8, 2008)

din75 said:
			
		

> Is there any advantage in installing the mario kart channel apart from you not having to put the disk in to check the scorecard, etc, and do you get the same options to see everything on the channel when u do have the disk in but you don't install the channel?
> 
> Also can it be deleted once it has been installed?



I suppose you don't have to boot the disk if you want to have a Ghost Data race. You just click race Ghost Data if you want a challenge from that channel and it loads the race. Apart from that, probably no.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 8, 2008)

Great, but...

It won't arrive in my town. Never.

Because Nintendo's retailers in my city are idiots, IDIOTS I SAY!


----------



## herbinator (Apr 8, 2008)

MasteryodaX said:
			
		

> ok got it up and running.*I gotta say I dont think this game has 001 error protection.I think everyone is just assuming it does but I couldnt find any and it worked fine for me*(and yes SMG doesnt work)
> now on to the game.DISSAPOINTMENT
> 
> 
> ...




Using the wiinja version 1 chip i can confirm burning the untouched iso and recieving the 001 error so its definitely there!


----------



## MasteryodaX (Apr 8, 2008)

herbinator said:
			
		

> MasteryodaX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that.I dont know what I did then but somehow it ran on my wiinja.


----------



## flobo (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got 84020 too.


----------



## TinyTine (Apr 8, 2008)

herbinator said:
			
		

> MasteryodaX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Mario Kart Wii has #001 Error protection, but Waninkoko found the trick to open the game in trucha.


----------



## zeckyD (Apr 8, 2008)

This game is awesome 10/10. Wii wheel is real cool with this game, controls are perfects like tracks like musics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't listen all the stupidities that have been said in this thread concerning graphics : they're greats !!
Thanks Myamoto-sama thanks nintendo. And don't forget to buy it


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 8, 2008)

zeckyD said:
			
		

> This game is awesome 10/10. Wii wheel is real cool with this game, controls are perfects like tracks like musics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually, the graphics suck (its nintendos worst graphical display on a wii game yet). and the wiimote in the wheel thing SUCKS. i almost lost mushroom cup on 50cc because at critical times when i went to powerslide instead of going left the kart went right and vice versa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... however, i must agree its 10/10, its possibly the best mario kart to date. Just make sure that you use nunchuck+wiimote when you play this, not only is it much easier to control and play, but it also feels more right then the bs gimmick of the wheel!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been using the Classic Controller, but have just been trying it using the Wiimote, sans wheel, in a Rollin' style.

Rollin' style : Hold the Wiimote one-handed, in the left hand, grasping the middle of the Wiimote, so that your thumb is over the 2 button. Tilt wrist to turn, flicking wrist upwards during jumps, etc.


Works pretty good, I find.


----------



## FoulPlay (Apr 8, 2008)

Everything works besides WFC
84020 or something similar to that.


----------



## The Dementor (Apr 8, 2008)

Just to add all works fine on my Pal wii with Wiinja deluxe. Didn't touch the ISO, just straight burn and play. And so far seems pretty good game, could be the best Mario Kart yet?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

error#84020 :

_ The match-making process is down._


Means either the servers are off, overloaded or being updated.


----------



## mmdmmd (Apr 8, 2008)

I don not own a wii wheel.
Can someone please be kind enough to tell me how to use the wii mote as if I do have a wheel (playing side ways). I can't seem to find the options for wii mote only... atm I am using nun chuck + wii mote.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

mmdmmd said:
			
		

> I don not own a wii wheel.
> Can someone please be kind enough to tell me how to use the wii mote as if I do have a wheel (playing side ways). I can't seem to find the options for wii mote only... atm I am using nun chuck + wii mote.
> 
> Thanks



Read the post I wrote, further up this page, for one way to play using the Wiimote on it's own.


----------



## kedest (Apr 8, 2008)

I was concerned about battle mode earlier, only being able to play in CPU teams
but luckily, that can be turned off.


----------



## Gangboy (Apr 8, 2008)

The game really is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Giving it a 10/10, it is perfect with the steering wheel. Gives  the feeling you are really driving in it.


----------



## Duckula (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone know how to use your Mii as a racer?


----------



## Vulpix (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone got the motorbikes yet? I'm still curious how those work, and if they are different.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

You can use the bikes from the start ... they are cool ... very nippy.


----------



## Rudy69 (Apr 8, 2008)

me and my gf were playing on WFC last night....it was fun


----------



## dark_sol (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but does this run fine on a NTSC console?


----------



## El Xando (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm on 3.1E and it still worked. YES, 3.1E.


----------



## kedest (Apr 8, 2008)

I was on 3.2 but it still asked me to update. So i did that, now it runs just fine


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> I was on 3.2 but it still asked me to update. So i did that, now it runs just fine



yeah i thought it would still ask you to update, do trucha signed discs still work after the update? what about the freeloader?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> kedest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes ... as has been mentioned to death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... they still work perfectly. The only people who had to update, where those who did not have the WiiWare update, from March 20th


----------



## kedest (Apr 8, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> kedest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trucha discs still work (tested uncensored manhunt 2)
Freeloader (pal) also still working


----------



## almdudler (Apr 8, 2008)

Great game but just smashed my Wii Wheel. Worked perfect on 50cc but try 150cc and the wheel makes it too hard.


----------



## kedest (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I did the wiiware update a while ago, but it still asked me to update.

*Posts merged*

and in 1 player mode, how do you use gamecube controller?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2008)

Just tried it. I'm on 3.2E and it still asked for an update. After that, the game started normally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've installed the Mario Kart Channel without problems on the first try. I'm using a 1.9g Wiikey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really good game! I'm still too used to Mario Kart DS and snaking, so I've got some problems doing powerslides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides that, it's really nice and polished. It's a bit difficult playing it with the Wiimote only if you don't have the Wii Wheel, so I switched to Wiimote + Nunchuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to buy a Wii Wheel soon


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> Trucha discs still work (tested uncensored manhunt 2)
> Freeloader (pal) also still working



thats good to hear, i'm just checking anyway, i'm burning the game now.


----------



## xboxinoz (Apr 8, 2008)

PAL 1.9g Wiikey, 3.1E firmware.

Gave me no trouble at all! Works perfectly... didn't even seem to want to do an update.

Nice game although probably seems a little too easy in single player mode (especially after I had been frustrated trying to win at Wipeout Pulse on the PSP the other night!).

Still... nice game for the collection and best release for a while!


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a 3.1U Wii, I'd like to update it to the 3.2U update that does not include IOS 37. Where can I get this update? Is it on any recently released games?


----------



## _Mazza_ (Apr 8, 2008)

Can someone answer a quick question please, I've read most of the thread but am unsure as I haven't been keeping track of the wii scene lately with all the new apps to edit wii isos etc.

I have

- PAL Wii
- Wiikey updated to 1.9s
- Wii firmware 3.2E

Can I just download this, burn and play? or do I need to remove something?


----------



## kedest (Apr 8, 2008)

you can just play it without modifying the iso.
It may ask you to update, but there is no risk in doing so. This game does not contain the feared update which activates the trucha block


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2008)

_Mazza_ said:
			
		

> Can someone answer a quick question please, I've read most of the thread but am unsure as I haven't been keeping track of the wii scene lately with all the new apps to edit wii isos etc.
> 
> I have
> 
> ...


Burn and play


----------



## _Mazza_ (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Kedest and Raulpica


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2008)

game didn't ask for a update straight burn and play which was good, but it's annoying as i can never get online i get disconnected every few seconds no matter what mode i choose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: can the mods add mario kart Wii to the friend code data base please? cheers.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, the match-making process is temporarily down.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2008)

i guess i will try online mode later on in the evening then.


----------



## jaytee_uk (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't seem to get it working. Game loads up with the initial Wii Channel intro but when I click on start I get a black screen and nothing.

WiiKey 1.9s on NTSC 3.2U. Updated firmware three days ago.

Used WiiFrii on the ISO and didn't work. Used RegionFrii and same result.

Just tried brickblocker and not getting anywhere


----------



## sid0101 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've read to most of the thread, but my question hasn't come up.
So, here it is.

I have a NTSC-U Wii.
Wiikey 1.9S

*BUT,* I have a MAC.  I have tried using Wiijunkies to remove the update.  However, it keeps crashing.  And before you say to use bootcamp, parallels, VM Ware, or WINE, - I can't.  I have only 2 gigs free on my windows partition, and its too much of a hassle for me to retain another copy of windows and install it via parallels or vm.  Unfortunately, you NEED windows to run wiibrickblocker, so WINE is out of the question (unless someone knows a work around).

Anyway, it wouldn't be awesomely appreciated.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 8, 2008)

I got an US Wii, I only did the 15 % trick with SSBB Japan so I got 2 dupe chanels so im not sure what version my wii is. Wiikey 1.9g.

So should I need to update something or patch the iso to make it work?

(sorry it must have been asked a lot, but I don't have the time with all my school work to read 44 pages :S)


----------



## TaMs (Apr 8, 2008)

Pal wii, didn't ask update or anything. worked fine.
but i was kind of dissapointed to the game. The series is still going little bit down after every new game imo.  But i think you guys will enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Luffy-Sama (Apr 8, 2008)

Does this game work 100% perfectly on a Pal Wii with Wiikey first one when I say that I mean not updated to 1.9g or 1.9s and would all the trucha signed disks all work 100%


Thank you


*Posts merged*

Does this game work 100% perfectly on a Pal Wii 3.2E with Wiikey first one when I say that I mean not updated to 1.9g or 1.9s and would all the trucha signed disks all work 100%


Thank you


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 8, 2008)

Works perfectly fine on my PAL Wii, Wiikey 1.9s, firmware 3.1E, using the scrubbed one.
Mario Kart Wii Channel works fine, but online play keeps giving me errors of bad data transmition... Hopefully, this will be fixed soon.


----------



## joey2008 (Apr 8, 2008)

i don't have firnware 1.9s but 1.9g does it make sense?
cba to burn 1.9s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thx


----------



## joey2008 (Apr 8, 2008)

oh its does


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 8, 2008)

They shut it down because they only people playing are pirates.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Apr 8, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> They shut it down because they only people playing are pirates.





aRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  ;P


----------



## sid0101 (Apr 8, 2008)

No one cares about my dilemma....


----------



## Ampfet (Apr 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to performe tricks when in the air?


----------



## jaytee_uk (Apr 8, 2008)

Solved my problem with it not working on NTSC 3.2U Wii with Wiikey 1.9s

I had to put in super smash brothers brawl, and apply the update on that disc before it would Mario Kart to work!!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 8, 2008)

sid0101 said:
			
		

> I've read to most of the thread, but my question hasn't come up.
> So, here it is.
> 
> I have a NTSC-U Wii.
> ...


Make sure you have Brawl update installed (IOS36).

Wiikey config disc and set to "block updates."

Maybe that work.


----------



## sid0101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ampfet said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how to performe tricks when in the air?
> When I get it to work, I'll tell you.
> BTW, it's just really odd that you only have three posts here, this being one of them, and you've joined GBAtemp quite a while back.
> 
> ...



I have played the retail version of Brawl and it hasn't asked me for an update, so I'm guessing I already have the update.

As for the config disk I will try it.  Although, I have heard that the wiikey config disk that is suppose to block updates actually doesn't.  

Thanks for the response, I will try.


----------



## JonoX (Apr 8, 2008)

sid0101 said:
			
		

> Ampfet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can use your existing Windows partition with VMWare or Parallels and then simply set up file sharing in them to access your .iso to and run an update remover in Windows.

I'm in the same boat as you now, I'll try WiiJunkies and if that doesn't work I'll use a Windows utility.


----------



## Luffy-Sama (Apr 8, 2008)

so you dont need wiikey 1.9g or 1.9s to play the game just pal wii 3.2E with no updates to wiikey


----------



## Cor7ez (Apr 8, 2008)

Really enjoying this game so far, and I'm going to buy this game as soon as it's released in Australia, although I have one question. Would I be able to use my current save file(which is from the European version, obviously) with the Australian version? I'm guessing they won't be compatible, but I'm not sure.


----------



## JonoX (Apr 8, 2008)

Just found out there is WiiPatcher, which is a java application and it runs fine under OS X. You can use that to remove the update! Works great.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1041


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 8, 2008)

The Australian release is usually just the European version in a different package, so it should work I guess.


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

i got this today how do you unlock all characters and play as miis


----------



## AeroScap (Apr 8, 2008)

how the heck do you do stunts?


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok i have a magizine witch tells you

here is the bit

'when in air flick your wii wheel and when you land................................... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTT'
didn't say that in ag but flickin wii wheel is true


----------



## Luffy-Sama (Apr 8, 2008)

so you dont need wiikey 1.9g or 1.9s to play the game just pal wii 3.2E with no updates to wiikey


----------



## Twiser (Apr 8, 2008)

AeroScap said:
			
		

> how the heck do you do stunts?



after a jump, shake the wiimote left/recht up/down , dunno with steer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shake it up down left right?


----------



## DVDRW (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah WIIhooo!!!

Tested the game. It works!

Pal Wii (3.2E) (60HZ) (Netherlands)
WiiKey (1.9s)

Burned the untouched iso from MOMENT on Philips DVD+R @ 6x speed with Nero 8

Put it in my Wii. Did not ask for an update.

Worked immediatly!!!!

YEAH! RACE ON!!

ps. tested the extra channel, only the time trial standings... no problems there.


----------



## Twiser (Apr 8, 2008)

Luffy-Sama said:
			
		

> so you dont need wiikey 1.9g or 1.9s to play the game just pal wii 3.2E with no updates to wiikey



I have wiikey 1.9g on a PAL wii 3.2E and game works perfect, just burn the iso insert and play !


----------



## jamesjones (Apr 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Twiser (Apr 8, 2008)

jamesjones said:
			
		

> Does it give an update when you already are on 3.2E firmware?
> 
> Or does it ask and not do an update anymore?



With the most, it wont ask to update (without using WiiBrickBlocke).


----------



## godis (Apr 8, 2008)

Burned the untouched iso
Updated when it asked.

Wroom wroom
Worked perfectly

Wiikey 1.9g

Gave it 6/10


----------



## Luffy-Sama (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok can sum1 answer this please does this work on a Pal Wii 3.2E with the wiikey's previous firmware before 1.9g I think it is 1.9b sum1 correct me if am wrong anyways does it work we that


----------



## Teun (Apr 8, 2008)

Twiser said:
			
		

> AeroScap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same with the Remote + Nunchuck setup? Great game by the way!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone else use the one-handed Rollin' technique?


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

can some1 tell me how to play as miis


----------



## kedest (Apr 8, 2008)

nintendolover11 said:
			
		

> can some1 tell me how to play as miis



you can unlock that later


----------



## Raganook (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone know if it works/steps needed to make it work with a 

NTSC-J Wii
D2C modchip

?


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

can someone tell me how to play as miis


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

no what do you mean by " later "


----------



## Luffy-Sama (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok can sum1 answer this please does this work on a Pal Wii 3.2E with the wiikey's previous firmware before 1.9g I think it is 1.9b sum1 correct me if am wrong anyways does it work we that


----------



## BiuS (Apr 8, 2008)

PAL 3.2E / Wiikey 1.9s (Update block OFF and DEV block OFF)

Didn`t ask to update, work fine here (played mushroom cup)

Got my friend code

BUT i couldn`t install the MK Channel. When i click to instal i got black screen and wii stop work, i need to reboot...

What problem?


----------



## El Xando (Apr 8, 2008)

Luffy-Sama said:
			
		

> Ok can sum1 answer this please does this work on a Pal Wii 3.2E with the wiikey's previous firmware before 1.9g I think it is 1.9b sum1 correct me if am wrong anyways does it work we that


Just install 1.9s, and if you're SOOOO worried about losing one 20p DVDR then put it on a DVDRW.


----------



## kedest (Apr 8, 2008)

Luffy-Sama said:
			
		

> Ok can sum1 answer this please does this work on a Pal Wii 3.2E with the wiikey's previous firmware before 1.9g I think it is 1.9b sum1 correct me if am wrong anyways does it work we that



If you have a wiikey firmware which is lower than 1.9g, it won't run because of the 001 unauhtorized device error


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

please tell me how to unock miis please and dont say later please


----------



## The Teej (Apr 8, 2008)

I think this is a bad dump, with every burn I've done I keep on losing to the computer, as well as online. ned halp asap


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

well.... i geuss i will never find out


----------



## JinVa (Apr 8, 2008)

For 001 error: 

Download: PPF-o-Matic
The ppf patch: Mkwii2.ppf

Launch PPF-o-matic, ISO file: the original Mario Kart Wii iso (=unpatched)
Patch: Mkwii2.ppf
Click Apply, and burn the iso =)

Thx to those who participate in this work =)

See you later on the online of Mkwii =D


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone else finding that using just the remote to steer is a bit harder than using it with the nunchuck to steer? Just doesn't seem to be as sharp on the turns. But maybe I'm just not used to it yet.


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

someone,i);}"] please tell me how to play as miis i am serious


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think you can unlock it later on as a character...Now stop whining already.


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok i'lldo my best


----------



## kedest (Apr 8, 2008)

In battle mode, is there a way to change the time limit? I don't like the 3 minute timer, it's way too short


----------



## Cor7ez (Apr 8, 2008)

IIRC you need to finish all of 100cc GP's (I think only the new GP's though, not the retro ones) to unlock Mii's


----------



## nintendolover11 (Apr 8, 2008)

i heard that baby luigis playable


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

nintendolover11 said:
			
		

> i heard that baby luigis playable



I've seen Baby Peach, Baby Mario, Baby Luigi & Baby Daisy.


----------



## sid0101 (Apr 8, 2008)

JonoX said:
			
		

> Just found out there is WiiPatcher, which is a java application and it runs fine under OS X. You can use that to remove the update! Works great.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1041



Nicely done JonoX. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Is the WiFi up again?


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 8, 2008)

i read somewhere (ign i think) that you cant play GP mode online - is that true??


----------



## chewy! (Apr 8, 2008)

Why are all the cars driving on the wrong side of the road?!  Crazy Euros!  I wonder how they're going to make that work online when the US version gets released?...

Anyway for what it's worth:

NTSC-U + wiikey 1.9g - works fine, no update with regionfrii and wiibrickblocker.

MK Channel installed fine, but says I cant use this channel and freezes when I choose it.  Haven't been online yet either...get the 5digit error like most others.

Absolutely love the game...but totally despise the blue shell and cheating AI.  Think I'll go outside now....


----------



## skullwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

chewy! said:
			
		

> Why are all the cars driving on the wrong side of the road?!  Crazy Euros!  I wonder how they're going to make that work online when the US version gets released?...
> 
> Absolutely love the game...but totally despise the blue shell and cheating AI.  Think I'll go outside now....



I doubt they'll change it to the "right" side of the road, since both japanese and european regions would have it on the left side.

But hey, what racing game doesn't have cheating AI?


----------



## Nekobibu (Apr 8, 2008)

chewy! said:
			
		

> Why are all the cars driving on the wrong side of the road?!  Crazy Euros!  I wonder how they're going to make that work online when the US version gets released?...



Only Britons drive on the left side of the road in Europe, mind you...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Nekobibu said:
			
		

> chewy! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drunken Europeans drive on the left. I have seen it.

Drunken Americans, also.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 8, 2008)

??? the game isnt out yet though???


----------



## fakey (Apr 8, 2008)

Wii *PAL*. 

*WiiD* is confirmed working.

Updated 3.1e to 3.2e.

Also performed the disc update.

I patched the scrubbed iso correcting for the 001 error.

Only problem now is the mario kart channel which turns black and forces me to turn off the Wii.

Hope this helps.

f.


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed the *GRAPHICAL LAG!?!? *
I only tried one level, it was the Dirt Derby one from gamecube and it was TWO PLAYER, and the framerate was not consistent- it would slow down to like 20FPS. try it and please tell me if you get the same thing, i'll video it soon and post it.

btw
1.9s
3.1U


----------



## jurai (Apr 8, 2008)

WFC is back up, it seems it was down so that nintendo could enable proper ssl validation between the stats server and the wii, because I can no longer obtain stat data from the server via a pc (lame)


----------



## Nekobibu (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Nekobibu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't experienced it myself yet, but I have heard of it. That sucks.


----------



## burnsams (Apr 8, 2008)

Could anyone help me? I´ve wasted 5 medias already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just get the Unable to read disk error.
I have an NTSC Wii, 3.1U, Wiikey 1.9g

Do I NEED to go to 3.2U so the game can get recognized in the disk channel? I burned all my 5 wasted copies with brick block, the ppf patch to remove the 001 error and region frii.
If I do the update using Wifi Conection, will I get the wrong thing that messes up with trucha?

PLEASE!


----------



## skullwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

junkmonk said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed the *GRAPHICAL LAG!?!? *
> I only tried one level, it was the Dirt Derby one from gamecube and it was TWO PLAYER, and the framerate was not consistent- it would slow down to like 20FPS. try it and please tell me if you get the same thing, i'll video it soon and post it.
> 
> btw
> ...




I'm running 1.9s 3.2U.  If you run in 480p, it runs at 60FPS in 1 and 2 player split (Except online, 2 player split online is 30FPS EDIT: I've only tried this in Widescreen 480p).  in 480i, for some reason 2 player split (at least in battle) works in 60 FPS, but everything else is in 30 FPS.

So get a 480p display  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  Also, I downloaded the 3.2U update yesterday over wifi.  Confirmed that I still have IOS36 with Dupe Channel Remover V2 ISO edition.


----------



## Puxel (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm. Im getting an "unable to read the disc" error. 3.2U, 1.9s. Brick Blocked, RegionFrii'd. Any thoughts?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 8, 2008)

so apart from the same stuff being repeated, i dont feel like trualing through 48 pages of comments to only find about 1 page worth of comments of how the game plays.

So is it worth a burn? Hows it match up to the others? Play well? I wont get to play it till sunday possibly due to work and other commitments so wanted to know if im missing anything big. Thanks


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Apr 8, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> so apart from the same stuff being repeated, i dont feel like trualing through 48 pages of comments to only find about 1 page worth of comments of how the game plays.
> 
> So is it worth a burn? Hows it match up to the others? Play well? I wont get to play it till sunday possibly due to work and other commitments so wanted to know if im missing anything big. Thanks



It's Mario Kart, you drive around throwing shells at people and falling off cliffs and stuff. What were you expecting?


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 8, 2008)

skullwolf said:
			
		

> junkmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it has nothing to do with the refresh rate from the wii, its like the wii hardware can't handle it, it slows down periodically when there's a lot on screen.. terrible, makes it unplayable.


----------



## Twiser (Apr 8, 2008)

playing 2 hours online now, great its back up, where to put our friends code?

My is 0087-2390-3591 pls add me, remeber am from belgium europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: just onlocked a cart, with 50 NWC races


----------



## jurai (Apr 9, 2008)

anyone know how to unlock birdo?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Twiser said:
			
		

> playing 2 hours online now, great its back up, where to put our friends code?
> 
> My is 0087-2390-3591 pls add me, remeber am from belgium europe
> 
> ...



Adding you shortly


----------



## skullwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

junkmonk said:
			
		

> No it has nothing to do with the refresh rate from the wii, its like the wii hardware can't handle it, it slows down periodically when there's a lot on screen.. terrible, makes it unplayable.



Well I haven't seen a single instance of slowdown since I started playing yesterday.  I would think that if anything it would slow down during the 2 Player (60FPS) split screen, but I haven't run into an instance of it yet myself.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

skullwolf said:
			
		

> junkmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me either ... not one bit.

Sure your disc is corrupted?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Apr 9, 2008)

jurai said:
			
		

> anyone know how to unlock birdo?



I unlocked that earlier by winning a cup, I've only played 50cc so it's one of them. One of the first 2 I think, mushroom or flower


----------



## Twiser (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Twiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waited, now it's to late...it's 1.22 pm/am dunno with u...need to work @ 6.00 IEKK

Pls add me =)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Twiser said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will, but will not be playing tonight lol ... finishing some work, then off to bed ... catch you tomorrow


----------



## canli (Apr 9, 2008)

Puxel said:
			
		

> Hmm. Im getting an "unable to read the disc" error. 3.2U, 1.9s. Brick Blocked, RegionFrii'd. Any thoughts?



I've the same problem...


----------



## Vampant (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi jst wondering why some people are having problems even people who have euro wiis

I burnt it straight to dvd no mod and it worked straight away no problems at all and completely installed the kart channel as well, only problem i have was getting disconnected from wifi


----------



## matthewn4444 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm getting the scubbed version and I was wondering if the scubbed one works? (US wiikey) I heard it may not. Does anyone know?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Vampant said:
			
		

> only problem i have was getting disconnected from wifi



That is due to server maintenance ... don't forget, we aren't supposed to be online 'til Friday.


----------



## Vampant (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh yeah i no just saying that was the only problem i came across


----------



## Sunain (Apr 9, 2008)

skullwolf said:
			
		

> junkmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am also experiencing slowdowns on many of the tracks. USA Wii 3.2, Wiikey 1.9s, Verbatim Media burned at 4x. Used Wiibrickblocker and RegionFrii v1.21.


----------



## PhiZero (Apr 9, 2008)

Hm, I just tried using the Mario Kart Channel and I got a "This channel cannot be used." message. Is that _supposed_ to happen, since it's not the 11th yet?


----------



## jurai (Apr 9, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> jurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm weird, i beat all of the 50cc's with gold trophy and only unlocked king boo and diddy


----------



## piepants (Apr 9, 2008)

[S said:
			
		

> aber]
> Hm, I just tried using the Mario Kart Channel and I got a "This channel cannot be used." message. Is that _supposed_ to happen, since it's not the 11th yet?



No it's not. Are you using a scrubbed or otherwise modified ISO?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Apr 9, 2008)

jurai said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It told me Birdo was unlocked when I booted MK up earlier, I wasn't told during the game. Maybe it's something daft in the records page then, there's been a few people playing my game today so there are some big numbers in there like 400 odd tricks. 567 distance travelled.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 9, 2008)

Online is awesome. I will be spending lots of time with it just like MKDS. Can't wait to play more later tonight. Friend Codes!!!!


----------



## ChiGGz (Apr 9, 2008)

For some reason when I play MK the screen flickers in 480P and goes black for 1 second randomly.
I have ran brickblocker and region free.  I have no issues with other games.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bad burn maybe? Or check you connections again.


----------



## ChiGGz (Apr 9, 2008)

slvrdrgn123 said:
			
		

> Bad burn maybe? Or check you connections again.


Checked everything, even took the wii apart and put a fan on it to see if it was overheat.  Just has flickering in MK and not other games :/


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 9, 2008)

Had a play of it this morning, have to say I'm pretty underwhelmed by the graphics of the game, everything looks so bloody flat... Gameplay seems pretty good though, I'm sure it will be a blast to play multiplayer.

Can somebody explain to me how the mini-turbos work in this game?

I picked a manual Kart thinking that would mean I would need to press left and right on the joystick to build up my turbo, but the turbo just seems to build up by sliding around corners with no flicking required?

Is that correct? They removed the need to flick the joystick and now you just hold the slide? Does the angle of the slide dictate how quickly you get the mini-turbo?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

just hold the slide, and if you switch to automatic, you won't get the turbo, at all.


----------



## JPH (Apr 9, 2008)

Those who've played this game and have decent "reviewing skills" and are interested in doing a small review for a new GBAtemp project - hit me up with a PM, please.


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 9, 2008)

I am getting *graphical lag* while playing this game and am running a 3.1U wii. I would like to update to 3.2U without getting IOS 37. Is there a game that includes the update, or any other way to get that update that doesn't include IOS 37 ?????


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Those who've played this game and have decent "reviewing skills" and are interested in doing a small review for a new GBAtemp project - hit me up with a PM, please.



My reviewing skills suck ... and I have the journalism degree to prove it lol


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> just hold the slide, and if you switch to automatic, you won't get the turbo, at all.



Wow so they dumbed down the power slide mini-turboing just to holding the slide... Pretty crappy.

Why would you pick automatic then, what point is there?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did 9 cups on automatic ... you can totally walk all over the CPU racers on automatic


----------



## spectral (Apr 9, 2008)

For those that find pressing a button too difficult I guess. I've seen mentioned that the reason they changed it was because the wiimote steering doesn't react fast enough to have it steering side to side quickly.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> MC DUI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what advantage do you get from an Automatic?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

They can't turbo either, or that's how it appeared to me.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 9, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> For those that find pressing a button too difficult I guess. I've seen mentioned that the reason they changed it was because the wiimote steering doesn't react fast enough to have it steering side to side quickly.



Hooray! Another game gets dumbed down just because a game must use the stupid-arse gimmicky wiimote.

The Wii sucks.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 9, 2008)

I was suprised by all the north americans playing it. When I try, it works but I get that black and white flickering "this is PAL" business. There a way to fix this at 480i?


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 9, 2008)

Works fine for me too. Wii 3.2U, WiiKey 1.9g, WiiUpdateRemover to eliminate the entire system update partition and RegionFrii to set it to USA.  I won't bother with the MKWii channel since it's proven not to work on a NTSC-U system.

Use WiiUpdateInjector to add VC-MarioKart64 channel and you've got the full Mario Kart experience.  Just kidding - or am I?


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 9, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> I was suprised by all the north americans playing it. When I try, it works but I get that black and white flickering "this is PAL" business. There a way to fix this at 480i?



Sounds like your TV doesn't support 60hz?


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 9, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NTSC is 480i, 60hz... 

It doesn't support PAL, 480p, PAL60, or 50hz.


----------



## berlinka (Apr 9, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> spectral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, luckily people can disagree. I think the Wiimote method works fine. On the other hand I can imagine that people who really want to use their skills to the max, the gamecube method works better for them. In my opinion the Wiimote is still something for the average gaming Joe, which I still am, although I've been playing games for more than 20 years. I just love to try out other ways of controlling games. I think it's wonderful that you get to choose which control scheme to use with games like SSBB and Mario Kart. I probably will keep pleying this one with the Wiimote, until I start to lose all games. Then I might want to check out the GC style, but for now it's more than fine for me.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

I play using the classic controller, though have worked on a one-handed wiimote style, that I like to call Rollin' style


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 9, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> spectral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just watched the current world record for some track on youtube, and it looks incredibly dull and slow paced... and that was actually the fastest time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been nintendo's trend latley, Brawel was stripped from a lot of stuff to make it more dumbed down, and now this... 

Im still excited to play it though


----------



## Kamakazie (Apr 9, 2008)

I cannot believe how bad the framerate gets in this game when there's a lot of stuff on the screen.


----------



## NaTaS69 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a weird one...
Yesterday after downloading/removing the 001/burning i've tried at night.

So here's the weird part... It pop up the Update, did the thing and for my suprise it stayed on 3.1E  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone had your's updated to 3.2E? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: WiiFree 2.45


----------



## Tragedies (Apr 9, 2008)

A friend of mine burnt me a copy of Mario Kart and gave it to me not long ago.

I put it in, working perfectly and all. I INSTALL the Mario Kart Wii channel and then I eject the disc.


I put in my friend's copy of Brawl (I wanted to see if it would work for him) and then it works so I take it up and put Mario Kart Wii in to play.

The 2 discs spin on the menu, both drop. 'Unable to read disc'.

The disc isnt scratched, apart from a efw little lines that can only be visible VERY faintly in strong light.

What happened? I deleted the save and channel and it still wont load.

P.S: My Wii was version 3.2E. I then went to System Update after this happened and surprisingly found an update. Still 3.2E after though, and Mario Kart still doesnt work.


----------



## anotheruser22 (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone tested the "Mario.Kart.PAL.WII-MOMENT" release? 

I'm getting a black screen after I load the disc from the wii menu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm using a DC2Key + latest Wii firmware and used wiibrickblocker on the ISO prior to buring....


EDIT:

I just tried with a scrubbed release and no luck with that either. It must not work with the DC2Key?


----------



## RichieP (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone figured out how to turn off the AI Karts - apparently it can be done as I read it somewhere but didn't say how?


----------



## AndreTrek (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm having problems with this game, sometimes, the frame rate gets a bit low, and sometimes, the game crashes with the "the game disc could not be read" message.
i used regionfrii and brick block, burned at 4x using Alcohol 120%, my chip is D2CKey.


----------



## Tragedies (Apr 9, 2008)

Hope someone can help me with my problem mentioned a few posts above.

Hope everyone else gets their problems fixed.


----------



## NaTaS69 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tragedies said:
			
		

> Hope someone can help me with my problem mentioned a few posts above.
> 
> Hope everyone else gets their problems fixed.



Have u tried to burn on a RW? With Imgburn?

But it worked on the 1st time that's very weird. Let th Wii rest or try with other games if u have.


----------



## Tragedies (Apr 9, 2008)

My other games work.

I put Mario in after 20 minutes of the Wii off, worked. Went back to Wii menu around 30 minutes later and restarted my Wii and still the same problem.


----------



## crumpster (Apr 9, 2008)

Tested on a 3.1U NTSC Wii Modded with CycloWiz (latest version - beta) - *WORKS*
I changed the region of the release to NTSC using regionfri and got rid of the update using wiibrickblocker. Works with no update required. 

I *REFUSE* to upgrade past 3.1U at the moment, and i'm sure there are others out there just like me. Hopefully, I made a few of you feel better.


----------



## StealthSoul (Apr 9, 2008)

Tragedies said:
			
		

> Hope someone can help me with my problem mentioned a few posts above.
> 
> Hope everyone else gets their problems fixed.


I'm not 100% sure how to fix your problem, but I get this issue with Wii Sports (original) sometimes. I just take out the power plug from the back, plug it back in and try it usually works on 2nd try.


----------



## AndreTrek (Apr 9, 2008)

Now the game is crashing at the GBA Bowser castle 3 making the leaf cup unplayable


----------



## sabatino (Apr 9, 2008)

Milestails said:
			
		

> I'm having problems with this game, sometimes, the frame rate gets a bit low, and sometimes, the game crashes with the "the game disc could not be read" message.
> i used regionfrii and brick block, burned at 4x using Alcohol 120%, my chip is D2CKey.


the game needs the update, without the update it will result in these errors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you really don't want to update, try using other media or imgburn/nero,...


----------



## Tragedies (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys my friend says he made about 6 other copies and they worked on other Wii's.

I asked someone else for a suggeston, and they said downgrade my Argon firmware from 1.8 to 1.7. I can only find the link to the BETA download of 1.7, so Im trying that. Hope it works. If not, I can always go back to 1.8.


----------



## heririn (Apr 9, 2008)

i have played this game for a while now and i want to ask something...

is the save file i have will work on USA mario kart? because i don't wanna played from the beginning to unlock all the characters and card that i've got from playing the PAL version...


----------



## lachinay (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi guys, I've just downloaded the game. I've got a Pal WII 3.1E with a Wiikey 1.9g. So far everything has worked like a charm (I never even tried to play brawl, not interested).

I'd like to play kart and as far as I understand I can just burn and play. The game should update the console, but that's ok being PAL and all (I thought it would upgrade to 3.2, but I just read that somebody found his Wii still at 3.1... oh well).

My question is: I've read somewhere in this flood of posts that installing this upgrade disables the US No More Heroes hack. I have patched the US version of the game to play the bloody version (using the ppf patch somebody posted here on gbatemp) and NMH works great, but I still have to finish it. I can imagine that sooner or later the hacked version won't work anymore, but I want to finish it before that! So, can somebody confirm if the USA2PAL-hacked version of NMH keeps working (on PAL) after the Kart-upgrade, or not? If not, I'll just wait and finish NMH before even attempting to launch Kart.

Thanks a lot to anyone responding!
S

PS what about the freeloader? Is it affected at all? Again, i've read somewhere that it is, but i tend not to trust these rumors. I still have to play TC:new blood, so I count on it working for a while!


----------



## bailli (Apr 9, 2008)

everything trucha related still works fine (including freeloader).

coolbho3000: you "hold" the first post in this thread. I think it would be a great idea to put some infos there (like no IOS37 - trucha works - works on NTSC w/o MK channel)


----------



## lachinay (Apr 9, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> coolbho3000: you "hold" the first post in this thread. I think it would be a great idea to put some infos there (like no IOS37 - trucha works - works on NTSC w/o MK channel)



This is a great idea, that should become the default on gbatemp. After all you can ask somebody to read the first page, but going through 50 pages is a bit too much...

thanks for the info, anyway -- I'm burning now


----------



## AndreTrek (Apr 9, 2008)

Perfect, now it crashed at the credits.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

lachinay said:
			
		

> bailli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## ChiGGz (Apr 9, 2008)

i noticed that the framerate drops significantly when I'm using 480i.  480P is smooth as butter but I keep getting 1sec black screens during a race which makes it really difficult to play.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

ChiGGz said:
			
		

> i noticed that the framerate drops significantly when I'm using 480i.  480P is smooth as butter but I keep getting 1sec black screens during a race which makes it really difficult to play.


What region Wii are you using?


----------



## ChiGGz (Apr 9, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> ChiGGz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a U.S NTSC Wii 3.2U using Wiikey 1.9G firmware


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

ChiGGz said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try patching the ISO with Wiifrii to NTSC-U, which patches video mode automatically.


----------



## ChiGGz (Apr 9, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> ChiGGz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used RegionFrii and even tried turning off region patch in wiikey.  Still flickers


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

ChiGGz said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RegionFrii does not patch the video mode like WiiFrii does.

Keep in mind you need Key.bin for WiiFrii.


----------



## ChiGGz (Apr 9, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Keep in mind you need Key.bin for WiiFrii.



Wow that might just be it then!
Can't wait to test this once I get home.
Where may I obtain this key.bin from? Is it specific for certain releases?

Thanks for your help!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question: Does this mean the RegionFrii doesn't work for ALL PAL->NTSC conversion then?


----------



## padawan (Apr 9, 2008)

after playing for a while i give it a 10/10. i like quite everything about this game, only wifi could work a little faster!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gonna buy a copy as soon as it retails


----------



## bailli (Apr 9, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> Nicely done
> 
> ...



Maybe not default for all games but for blockbuster like this...


----------



## rob1out (Apr 9, 2008)

I get disc read errors all the time. probably my media and burn rate. but i got dvds which supported speed is at 6.x minimum. so... bleh


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Apr 9, 2008)

I am using Verbatim DVD+Rs and I'm burning at 6x speed and its not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When I put it in and click on the disc channel the disc just keeps spinning infinetely. I'm on PAL Wiikey 1.9g.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 9, 2008)

Is the booktype set to DVD-ROM? Try using DVD-R instead.


----------



## Salzi (Apr 9, 2008)

Watch out here!!!


----------



## Sotoro (Apr 9, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 9, 2008)

WEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 9, 2008)

working fine on USA 3.2u wii, wiikey 1.9s. burned on verb 8x +R. i used freeloader first, then insert mario kart. beautiful


----------



## din75 (Apr 10, 2008)

Can someone please answer a quick question for me?
Im trying to play 4 player as follows:
Player 1 with wii wheel
P2 with nunchuk & remote
P3 with not official gamecube controller
P4 with not off. gamecube controller
The problem is i cant get to play with the gamecube controllers.
It keeps saying player 3 press a but nothing happens when i press it on the gcube controller.
Is there a way of connecting it?
I have played other games with them but cant seem to play this
Anyone know how to connect the gamecube controllers so that i can use them as player 3 & 4?


----------



## DjFIL (Apr 10, 2008)

anotheruser22 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tested the "Mario.Kart.PAL.WII-MOMENT" release?
> 
> I'm getting a black screen after I load the disc from the wii menu.
> 
> ...



I'm having same issues on d2pro.  here's my thread about it... http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81897
When it was raw iso, it wanted to do update and got no further.  when it was patched with brickblocker, it reconised as the right disc, but does same as you get (black screen).  hope the NTSC version won't do this when it's released... as i don't have a way to update my d2pro firmware yet (waiting for my chipper to get in stock the d2prog to update it's firmware).


----------



## Opium (Apr 10, 2008)

din75 said:
			
		

> Can someone please answer a quick question for me?
> Im trying to play 4 player as follows:
> Player 1 with wii wheel
> P2 with nunchuk & remote
> ...



Just make sure the cube controllers are plugged into port 3 and 4 on your Wii, not port 1 and 2.


----------



## din75 (Apr 10, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> din75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, still not working, Has anyone tried this yet with gamecube controllers & wii wheel, nunchuck, etc all in 4 player game? 
If so how did you get the gc controllers to work?


----------



## flobo (Apr 10, 2008)

I played with 3 GC controller and 1 wheel. It was fine. Just had to press A on every controller in the controller selection menu. (GC controller in port 1, 2 and 3 but i dont think port matter since, when you first press start with GC controller 3 for exemple, you can see on the screen "player 1 : GC controller 3". What mater is the order you press start)


----------



## matthewn4444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Not sure if this is mentioned, but can I download the MK channel if my wii is U? (NSTC - U)?


----------



## mikagami (Apr 10, 2008)

matthewn4444 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is mentioned, but can I download the MK channel if my wii is U? (NSTC - U)?



Yes, but it won't work.


----------



## GetTheMonkey (Apr 10, 2008)

BiuS said:
			
		

> PAL 3.2E / Wiikey 1.9s (Update block OFF and DEV block OFF)
> 
> Didn't ask to update, work fine here (played mushroom cup)
> 
> ...



I have the same problem. I have the exact same setup as you but cannot install Mario Kart Channel as the screen goes black and is unresponsive. I am using a scrubbed version of MOMENT ISO.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 10, 2008)

GetTheMonkey said:
			
		

> BiuS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why you cannot install the channel. I had the same problem so I downloaded the untouched iso and then it installed w/o problem


----------



## keras (Apr 10, 2008)

Can´t wait to try this game.


----------



## mooyah (Apr 10, 2008)

din75 said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works for me with cube controllers plugged in any port. When I press A on my cube controller the icon lights up as expected. Relatively simple to assign player numbers regardless of controller.


----------



## thehoff (Apr 10, 2008)

hi,

i used regionfrii and brickblocker but i only get a black screen on my NTSC-U wii and D2Ckey, whats the prob?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 10, 2008)

thehoff said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> i used regionfrii and brickblocker but i only get a black screen on my NTSC-U wii and D2Ckey, whats the prob?


It's probably not updated to IOS36. Use Brawl (NTSC-U) update and try again.


----------



## thehoff (Apr 10, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> thehoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you mean i should try to get brawl and use the update function of that game?

i updated my wii to 3.2U few weeks ago tho.


----------



## bailli (Apr 10, 2008)

But you need IOS36 to run Mario Kart. And the only games that currently contain IOS36 are MK and SSBB. (It is not available online either.)

You have different options to install IOS36 on your console:

- update using SSBB
- update using MK (and get double channels (removeable with waninkokos tool) and risk a semibrick (I think it should not happen when you are at the newest online update; but I am no expert on that matter; better ask somebody else)
- abort the MK update (15% trick)
- modify the __update.inf to only install IOS updates and no system/channel updates from MK


----------



## ziddey (Apr 10, 2008)

or you can downgrade the ios that mk needs I believe. I might be mistaken but I think someone downgraded the requirement to ios30 and it was fine


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 10, 2008)

ziddey said:
			
		

> or you can downgrade the ios that mk needs I believe. I might be mistaken but I think someone downgraded the requirement to ios30 and it was fine


But that may reduce stability because IOS36 is more recent.


----------



## bailli (Apr 10, 2008)

ziddey said:
			
		

> or you can downgrade the ios that mk needs I believe. I might be mistaken but I think someone downgraded the requirement to ios30 and it was fine



Yeah you can. But I see no reason since both IOS Version Patcher und a modified __update.inf both "produce" a trucha signed disc...


----------



## avatarx (Apr 10, 2008)

What's in the Mario Kart channel?


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 10, 2008)

okay, so I have pal wii and I don't want to get any dual channels or brick anything.. what do I do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have wiikey, but I haven't installed latest update, should I do that before?

then I'll give it a try!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 10, 2008)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> okay, so I have pal wii and I don't want to get any dual channels or brick anything.. what do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Apr 10, 2008)

avatarx said:
			
		

> What's in the Mario Kart channel?


high scores, lap times and stats


----------



## Hitto (Apr 11, 2008)

And the ability to download the WR ghosts.
This is awesome.


----------



## kedest (Apr 11, 2008)

avatarx said:
			
		

> What's in the Mario Kart channel?



You can see time trial stats from friends. and download them and try to beat them.
you can try to beat the continental or worldwide champion's ghostdata on each track
you can see if you're friends are playing and join the match they're in
you can send your own ghostdata to friends and have them challenge it
and you can join competitions (doesn't work yet, I guess this is controlled by Nintendo)


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay I have a stupid question.  How do you change the country that it shows when the globe spins and displays the people in an online game?

I'm on a US Wii, with the region in the Wii settings set to say "United States" but it still defaults to show me as being in Europe.  I've seen other people's where it says their specific country and people in this thread have said it showed them in the US but I can't figure out how to set that.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 11, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> Okay I have a stupid question.  How do you change the country that it shows when the globe spins and displays the people in an online game?
> 
> I'm on a US Wii, with the region in the Wii settings set to say "United States" but it still defaults to show me as being in Europe.  I've seen other people's where it says their specific country and people in this thread have said it showed them in the US but I can't figure out how to set that.


That's very strange. What European country does it say you are from?

I know there is an option in game to show your country or not. Maybe try checking there?


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 11, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> jhoff80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not saying any specific country, its just showing me on the map with no country named, but above the Europe section.  I wonder if its because I'm using a Wiinja Deluxe with a WiiBrickBlocked release, but didn't use RegionFrii or anything like that?

Anyway, not that big an issue, I'll be getting the US version when its released, but just was wondering.  (Hopefully the save will be compatible but we'll see.)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think you need to check your options then. Make sure it lets you display country. 

It defaults to Europe because you are, of course, using a PAL copy.


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 11, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I think you need to check your options then. Make sure it lets you display country.
> 
> It defaults to Europe because you are, of course, using a PAL copy.



Its set to display my country, and in the Wii menu the country is set to US.  Maybe the pal version just can't read the setting from the US menu?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 11, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange. It reads my US setting fine.


----------



## junkmonk (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, I along with a select few of others experience graphic lag during mario kart gameplay when a lot is going on on the screen.
Two people have pointed out that it is only during 480i playback, someone said to patch it with wiifrii, but that you need a key.bin ?
Where can I obtain key.bin ? 
I do not have an HDTV, it is a standard TV and it does not playback 480p. Is there any way to force it to 480p ?

It also seems that only people with 3.1U are having the problem, this is not for certain though.
Is there any way to obtain the 3.2U that does not contain the IOS 37.. the IOS 36 one...?

Thanks


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 11, 2008)

junkmonk said:
			
		

> Hi, I along with a select few of others experience graphic lag during mario kart gameplay when a lot is going on on the screen.
> Two people have pointed out that it is only during 480i playback, someone said to patch it with wiifrii, but that you need a key.bin ?
> Where can I obtain key.bin ?
> I do not have an HDTV, it is a standard TV and it does not playback 480p. Is there any way to force it to 480p ?
> ...



You can get a key.bin on www.google.com


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 11, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> jhoff80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, weird then.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I just burned it, and played it on my PAL wii console. I did not touch the ISO.
It recognises the disc but gives me an error when I run it:

Error #001,
unauthorized device has been detected.

What did I do wrong??? this error doesn't like it's a badburn.

I got the super smash brawl firmware, and the game runs flawlessly, just like super mario galaxy.

Though my wii says there is a new update though internet? Should i download that update??? 


Please help me!! I want to play mario kart with my friends tonight.
Sorry for the offtopic question, i  see this forum only has Nintendo Releases. Is there a similiar website so i can see the xbox 360 releases? Thank you.


----------



## m0dm0use (Apr 11, 2008)

I keep getting 20100 with Mario Kart but Super Smash Brothers Brawl is connecting perfect online every time.


----------



## kedest (Apr 11, 2008)

Chrisssj2 said:
			
		

> I just burned it, and played it on my PAL wii console. I did not touch the ISO.
> It recognises the disc but gives me an error when I run it:
> 
> Error #001,
> ...



The game is detecting your modchip. Which one do you have and which firmware is on it?


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Apr 11, 2008)

After i resetted my Wii, Mario kart booted and worked, eventhough first time I got that weird error.

I got Wii key- with 1.9G 

Im trying to update to 1.9 S


----------



## josh1234 (Apr 11, 2008)

can i play online games with a chipped wii


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 11, 2008)

josh1234 said:
			
		

> can i play online games with a chipped wii




Yes!


----------



## mphil145 (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Okay I have a stupid question. How do you change the country that it shows when the globe spins and displays the people in an online game?
> 
> I'm on a US Wii, with the region in the Wii settings set to say "United States" but it still defaults to show me as being in Europe. I've seen other people's where it says their specific country and people in this thread have said it showed them in the US but I can't figure out how to set that.



Actually I'm having the same exact issue, I noticed though my friends who's names are displaying in the correct region did the full update I used brick blocker not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 12, 2008)

This game is the reason I bought a wii. I'm buying it tomorrow since I cant update my chip and want to play it badly. I hope some of you guys are up for a match tomorrow


----------



## tpformbh (Apr 12, 2008)

Can someone post the MD5 checksum for the proper ISO (not one that's been brickblocked, regionfriid, trucha'd, 001'd, or scrubbed)?

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i guess there's no problems with installing the channel on a UK console with dual channels from SSBB?  I dont' want to use the channel remover until I absolutely have to


----------



## vv_ (Apr 12, 2008)

tpformbh said:
			
		

> Can someone post the MD5 checksum for the proper ISO (not one that's been brickblocked, regionfriid, trucha'd, 001'd, or scrubbed)?


It should be : e7b1ff1fabb0789482ce2cb0661d986e


----------



## tpformbh (Apr 12, 2008)

vv_ said:
			
		

> tpformbh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got 86FBEF213B4F33BFDD491E2836728CC1

:S


----------



## 73ARM3 (Apr 12, 2008)

My MD5 is 86FBEF213B4F33BFDD491E2836728CC1 

Mario Kart PAL (untouched)


----------



## winny1314 (Apr 13, 2008)

i need help i donwloaded the wii scrubbed version of mario kart of espalwii, then i burnt it but when i insert the game into my wii and start the game it keeps poping up with a sign saying cant read game disc and rea the manual and that also pops up when i try to get into a race too. i have pal wii wiikey 1.9s 3.2E lastest firmware


----------



## anotheruser22 (Apr 13, 2008)

DjFIL said:
			
		

> anotheruser22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help, although this doesn't work for me. I'm using a PAL wii. Can't figure out why this won't work, have tried different media burning at 2x speed and firmware is up to date..... but still getting a black screen on load


----------



## gixxermenace (Apr 13, 2008)

I have got a PAL wii with a Wiinja Delux chip and when i try to run mario kart it goes to a black screen with some white writing saying something about unable to read media or something, is this because i am missing the IOS36 update ? it does the same on my SSBB backup as well, any help would be great, also if it is IOS36 can i download this ?


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

gixxermenace said:
			
		

> I have got a PAL wii with a Wiinja Delux chip and when i try to run mario kart it goes to a black screen with some white writing saying something about unable to read media or something, is this because i am missing the IOS36 update ? it does the same on my SSBB backup as well, any help would be great, also if it is IOS36 can i download this ?


Just try again. Worked for me.


----------



## gixxermenace (Apr 13, 2008)

Tried it a couple of time mate and its still the same, can i get this IOS36 online or do i need SSBB ? i know its not the media as i have just burnt DDR and it worked first time. The error i get is; an error has occured ....


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

gixxermenace said:
			
		

> Tried it a couple of time mate and its still the same, can i get this IOS36 online or do i need SSBB ? i know its not the media as i have just burnt DDR and it worked first time. The error i get is; an error has occured ....


Just use online update.

Might also be a bad burn.


----------



## Bv8360 (Apr 13, 2008)

Works well for me, Pal 3.2E wiikey 1.9g (have not updated wiikey yet), TDK 4 x

- Did have a scrubbed version, could not install mario kart channel - since reading, i have "unscrubbed" it with Wiiscrubber 1.1 beta and the m-mkwii diff file.  Now works even better and mario kart channel installed ok.

Excellent game (though i have always been a fan of Mario Kart)

Cheers


----------



## gixxermenace (Apr 13, 2008)

ran the online update and its still the same


----------



## matrixsc (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all.

I'm new to this with the Wii I've got a copy Mario Kart PAL Wii-MOMENT and i have burnt it at 4x speed but when i load the game up i get a black screen.


I'm using Pal machine with D2CKey installed in it. I removed the update when i unpacked the game as i thought it would mess my machine up by updating.

I'm thinking from what i've read on here that i needed to use that update?


So if i run the update it won't brick my machine and everything will be alright still?


Also how do you find out what version your machine is using as i see a lot of people saying there using version 3.2e. 


Thank for your help.


----------



## bailli (Apr 14, 2008)

Just burn a untouched copy and update!

And please read the first post if this thread (by coolbho3000).


----------



## matrixsc (Apr 14, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> Just burn a untouched copy and update!
> 
> And please read the first post if this thread (by coolbho3000).




Thank you not sure how i missed that on the first thread.

Was just worried that it would brick my machine up seems i shouldn't have taken that update out of the iso now and it would have been fine.

Oh well live and learn i guess.


Thanks.


----------



## gixxermenace (Apr 14, 2008)

how do i know if my copy is an untouched one ?


----------



## skimo (Apr 14, 2008)

I have al PAL Wii with Wiikey.

Just tried a mariokart image, without using brickblocker or any other mods. 
Did the system update on the disk and got the unauthirized device error.

Then updated my wiikey to 1.9s 

And now the game starts and seems to be werking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i used : Mario_Kart_PAL_WII-MOMENT


----------



## kedest (Apr 15, 2008)

gixxermenace said:
			
		

> how do i know if my copy is an untouched one ?



check it's md5 hash
it should be e7b1ff1fabb0789482ce2cb0661d986e


----------



## Ralle-644 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey.

I have never updated my Wiikey, but i can play Mario Kart anyways.

I did not used any brickblocker or anything


----------



## gixxermenace (Apr 15, 2008)

yep just checked the hash and its correct, it does not prompt me to run any updates from the disc ? any ideas ?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, does tha game work?


----------



## kedest (Apr 15, 2008)

gixxermenace said:
			
		

> yep just checked the hash and its correct, it does not prompt me to run any updates from the disc ? any ideas ?



it doesn't always ask to update, it depends on updates you have previously installed


----------



## gixxermenace (Apr 17, 2008)

no mate still not working


----------



## Nio (Apr 17, 2008)

I use wiikey 1.9g game works fine.
But when I wanna create the mario kart channel i just get a black screen what can i do?


----------



## Jools07 (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been playing fine until tonight. Now I get Unauthorized Device Error #001

Any fix?

NTSC-U Wii
1.9g WiiKey
PAL DVD Game with Brickblocker & RegionFrii


----------



## Kuzco (Apr 19, 2008)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> I've been playing fine until tonight. Now I get Unauthorized Device Error #001
> 
> Any fix?
> 
> ...



I installed the latest update before popping in the Kart, but it still went ahead and asked me if I wanted to run an update.
It's not like I had a choice or anything, I mean if I'd have clicked 'no' there wouldn't be any MK-action. So I ran the update off of the disc and presto: it worked just fine.


----------



## vedmack (Jul 24, 2008)

I got PAL WII, and i tried both Mario Cart PAL rlss by  MOMENT

It give me a black screen without any error msgs, i burned on various dvd's ,

What can i do? (SMG works fine on my WII - I got a PAL Wii 3.2e with d2pro mod)

Any suggestions? 

Thanx Ahead!


----------

